# Central Va./Dinosaur50 GTG 2012



## igpoe (Dec 19, 2011)

Officially, "Central Va./Dinosaur50 GTG 2012", is SET for March 31,(last Sat.) to avoid any Easter goings-on the following weekend. The address is: 10900 Nash Rd., Chesterfield Va.23838
Dinosaur50 is already hard at work calling his Stihl Timbersports friends who have shown a great deal of interest and some carvers and, in general, some folks you don't see at GTGs usually. But any and all are welcome if they enjoy chainsaws. We plan to have timed cuts, hot dogs and hamburgers, Large wood and small, old saws and new,good looking people and not so very. In short, we will have as much as we can arrange for between now and then! Already we have commitments from people as far away as Georgia! If YOU have comments to make, ideas to bandy about, or suggestions of any kind, we're all ears. We wanna have the biggest and best GTG we can have. If you've never been to one, you need to be at this one. If you're a GTG veteran, you can be of great service to all by attending. But everyone is WELCOME.
Igpoe


----------



## Bill G (Dec 19, 2011)

Dean,

I would love to make the drive out there but the 2100 mile round trip is a bit daunting. It would be nice to come out but by the time I get there all the good saws in VA would be is Saskatchewan.

Bill


----------



## dinosaur50 (Dec 20, 2011)

*so true ihave been talking 2 both lumberjacks and jills and chainsaw carver firends*

so true ihave been talking 2 both lumberjacks and jills and chainsaw carver firends as wall at lest thier is going 2 be a few of the lumberjacks and jills thier prolby a few carvers but thier will be some axethrowing some underhandchoping some singel bucking some 2 man sawing and some hotsaw going buy the pros so come out 2 the gtg and check that out also thier going 2 be some big collectors thier and they are mark fay myself david harsh dean coates collier dodson and ernie harris


----------



## igpoe (Dec 20, 2011)

Bill G said:


> Dean,
> 
> I would love to make the drive out there but the 2100 mile round trip is a bit daunting. It would be nice to come out but by the time I get there all the good saws in VA would be is Saskatchewan.
> 
> Bill



I know what you mean, but you're only partially right. I've got a few that SASK. doesn't know about and There are others that will be at the GTG that he could only dream about as they aren't for sale. David Harsh has one of every early Poulan with the exception of a "2400". He has three A900 + A700s. He's lost count of his "52s" and "44s". He's not much for selling, but he might be open to a trade or two. He's also got a Very nice Echo 610EVL. I should have a running IEL SuperTwin and an IEL "M" by then. Come on over, take the train and relax.
Igpoe


----------



## dinosaur50 (Dec 20, 2011)

*i thought 2 add this thier will also be standing block chop 2*

i thought 2 add this thier will also be standing block chop 2


----------



## J.Walker (Dec 20, 2011)

A big chainsaw GTG sounds Great! 

Just one question; do you have to have a chainsaw to attend? :msp_tongue:



.


----------



## igpoe (Dec 20, 2011)

J.Walker said:


> A big chainsaw GTG sounds Great!
> 
> Just one question; do you have to have a chainsaw to attend? :msp_tongue:
> 
> ...



You don't have to own a saw to attend. But you should be willing to help me run some of my two-mans. If you don't intend to ever own a saw, it may be prudent to stay at home.
Igpoe


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Dec 20, 2011)

Any buildoffs going on? I'd like to make it up. Should'nt be too much of a drive for me. 3-4 hours maybe.


----------



## igpoe (Dec 20, 2011)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Any buildoffs going on? I'd like to make it up. Should'nt be too much of a drive for me. 3-4 hours maybe.



Anthony,
You get one started and we'll have one. I don't even know what a buildoff is. Is that like everyone getting the same saw and modding it to see who's saw cuts fastest? That could be interesting.
Igpoe


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Dec 20, 2011)

igpoe said:


> Anthony,
> You get one started and we'll have one. I don't even know what a buildoff is. Is that like everyone getting the same saw and modding it to see who's saw cuts fastest? That could be interesting.
> Igpoe



Yea theres been a few at the last few GTGs. They had the 460 and the 372 at two different buildoffs at Terrys. They just built worksaws and laid out specific few rules. Makes for some good competition usually.

Pretty much, everyone who wants to build one will either bring it or ship it to the GTG. Pretty much any make model of saw you want to go with. I think a 440 buildoff would be cool and theres lots of saws/parts laying around.


----------



## dinosaur50 (Dec 20, 2011)

*this do a buildoff*

this do a buildoff ok all will do a 660 and a 440 buildoffs


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good deal Michael, hope you have a big turnout. I will make it down one of these days!


----------



## igpoe (Dec 21, 2011)

*supplier?*



dinosaur50 said:


> this do a buildoff ok all will do a 660 and a 440 buildoffs



Michael,
Who's gonna supply the 660s and 440s................you?
Igpoe


----------



## dinosaur50 (Dec 21, 2011)

*easy it a bulid off you all use saws you want 2 bulid but rules are it most have*

easy it a bulid off you all use saws you want 2 bulid but rules are it most have pipe and run on race fule any moldes brands then we have the pro compectiors judge them and test them fast saw wins


----------



## dinosaur50 (Dec 21, 2011)

here are the rules for timed cuts wood will be 12 to 18 inchs round compectiors have 6 inces 2 make 3 cuts the cuts will be a down cut a up cut and a down cut all 3 cuts most be complete cookie or if not it will be a dq it will be judge buy pro compectiors as wall


----------



## highrisen (Dec 21, 2011)

igpoe said:


> You don't have to own a saw to attend. But you should be willing to help me run some of my two-mans. If you don't intend to ever own a saw, it may be prudent to stay at home.
> Igpoe




:msp_thumbup::biggrin: OK! how many o those two-mans you got? (by the way i do have a saw (balls))


----------



## carguy (Dec 21, 2011)

This sounds like a lot of fun, count me in.


----------



## igpoe (Dec 22, 2011)

highrisen said:


> :msp_thumbup::biggrin: OK! how many o those two-mans you got? (by the way i do have a saw (balls))



Last count was 17. I have an IEL "M" on the way. 290 ccs


----------



## igpoe (Dec 22, 2011)

*new vid*

IEL SuperTwin - YouTube
Y'all watch this one. I just got it running today. I've only had it a couple weeks. I hope to have it in good shape for the GTG.
Igpoe


----------



## dinosaur50 (Dec 22, 2011)

*buy the way some of the pro compectiors that will be thier*

buy the way some of the pro compectiors that will be thier have been on espn doing it befor we got pros coming form pa va nc wv and maine so come out and see them chop saw and axe throw they will sign autographs 2


----------



## 7oaks (Dec 22, 2011)

igpoe said:


> IEL SuperTwin - YouTube
> Y'all watch this one. I just got it running today. I've only had it a couple weeks. I hope to have it in good shape for the GTG.
> Igpoe



Really cool there Dean! Sounds like the timing is a bit off, missing or something. Is that the way it is supposed to sound?


----------



## igpoe (Dec 23, 2011)

7oaks said:


> Really cool there Dean! Sounds like the timing is a bit off, missing or something. Is that the way it is supposed to sound?



Hi Carl,
From the sounds of it, there could be a full range of issues with it! It seems though that these alternate-firing 2cyl./2 stroke machines just run rough like that UNTIL you put a load on 'em. All the Mercs I've seen run similarly, especially the DA-211s. I could retard the timing some and smooth it out, but the power would also be retarded. Retarded timing plus retarded power and toss in a retarded operator and the wood will be free of worries.
I could be wrong on this saw as yesterday is the first time I've ever been around one running,
(a SuperTwin). I'm gonna fiddle with it a lot more but I'm always happy to try ideas of others.
By the way, there's a major GTG being planned for a few miles south of Richmond for March 31.
We're expecting you and Ginger to be there and at Halifax Heritage Fest. (first Sat. in May)
Igpoe


----------



## igpoe (Dec 24, 2011)

*new vid 2*

H carb 2 man Merc - YouTube
One of my DA-211s has an interesting feature: an "H" carb, a very early diaphragm carb. Runs the same to me as float carb,but a little different when it takes the load. Should this be one I haul to the GTG? Some of you have seen it but didn't know about the carb. Sounds rough in this vid, but it smooths out in the cut.
Igpoe


----------



## 7oaks (Dec 24, 2011)

igpoe said:


> Hi Carl,
> From the sounds of it, there could be a full range of issues with it! It seems though that these alternate-firing 2cyl./2 stroke machines just run rough like that UNTIL you put a load on 'em. All the Mercs I've seen run similarly, especially the DA-211s. I could retard the timing some and smooth it out, but the power would also be retarded. Retarded timing plus retarded power and toss in a retarded operator and the wood will be free of worries.
> I could be wrong on this saw as yesterday is the first time I've ever been around one running,
> (a SuperTwin). I'm gonna fiddle with it a lot more but I'm always happy to try ideas of others.
> ...



We'll keep in touch as time get closer. Lots of travel on our plates right now but would love to see you folks here or there. Say - do you own a cobra now? Referring to your Avatar...


----------



## igpoe (Dec 24, 2011)

7oaks said:


> We'll keep in touch as time get closer. Lots of travel on our plates right now but would love to see you folks here or there. Say - do you own a cobra now? Referring to your Avatar...



Had one, spf606, sold it to a classmate in 2008


----------



## dinosaur50 (Dec 25, 2011)

*also so the lumberjacks and jills will be doing bow saw 2*

also so the lumberjacks and jills will be doing bow saw 2


----------



## sawmandave (Dec 26, 2011)

hey this is david i am partisipating in the central va. gtg .the site will be held in chesterfield va. 5 min from chesterfield courthouse i mainly collect sandcast poulans .... the gtg will have a lot of space and parking.. i am new to this site and look forward to meeting new collectors


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Dec 26, 2011)

welcome to the nuthouse Dave!


----------



## sawmandave (Dec 26, 2011)

*new member*

thanks i will need it:


----------



## igpoe (Dec 26, 2011)

sawmandave said:


> hey this is david i am partisipating in the central va. gtg .the site will be held in chesterfield va. 5 min from chesterfield courthouse i mainly collect sandcast poulans .... the gtg will have a lot of space and parking.. i am new to this site and look forward to meeting new collectors



Gentilmen: 
This fella: sawmandave, has the most extensive and nicest collection of original sand-cast Poulans of any body I know (they all run and cut). He's been collecting for about 15 years and had CAD before most of us knew what it was! He has piles of other saws also, and I do mean piles. He's gonna help us quite a bit with the GTG. Please make him welcome to the forum and understand he has just aquired a PC yesterday for the first time! 
Come on in Dave and be aware that no falsehood has ever been printed in these pages and NO we cannot use you in the wet-"T" contest at the GTG!
Igpoe


----------



## dinosaur50 (Dec 26, 2011)

*welcome sawmandave nice 2 see you on here*

welcome sawmandave nice 2 see you on here and Igpoe is so right about sawmandave, has the most extensive and nicest collection of original sand-cast Poulans of any body I know (they all run and cut). He's been collecting for about 15 years and had CAD before most of us knew what it was! He has piles of other saws also, and I do mean piles


----------



## sawmandave (Dec 26, 2011)

my first saw came from an old dump site on a logging job in northern va. it was a model-47 mac with ants crawling out of it ...thought i could get it running. cad started from there.. boy was i in trouble


----------



## igpoe (Dec 27, 2011)

*new vid 3*

If y'all get tired of these vids lemmeknow. Fat Canadian saw - YouTube
This is a saw that I got in the mail today. It hits harder than any I own. But then it's a mere
290 CCs. This one will definately cause me to seek volunteers at the GTG; it's about 150 lbs.
Igpoe


----------



## sawmandave (Dec 27, 2011)

*more new saws at gtg*

I will bring a wwII mercury 2-man saw kb-6A 1942 dated almost new conditon in original coffin box complete with tool box,extra chains and alot of that nasty cosmoline grease haha.. made only 1 cut with her.. I guess we will all see holds up :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Roanoker494 (Dec 28, 2011)

I have requested the days off and hopefully everything will work out, still a little to far out to make a commitment yet.


----------



## Rudedog (Dec 28, 2011)

Roanoker494 said:


> I have requested the days off and hopefully everything will work out, still a little to far out to make a commitment yet.



I am in the same boat but I think there is a good possibility I can make it.


----------



## igpoe (Dec 28, 2011)

Roanoker494 said:


> I have requested the days off and hopefully everything will work out, still a little to far out to make a commitment yet.



Johnny, I'm very glad you're gonna try and make it..............it's your kind of gig.

Rudedog, the same goes for you. I don't know you yet, but you're a chainsaw kinda guy......all I need to know.
Igpoe


----------



## dinosaur50 (Dec 31, 2011)

*more new saws at gtg*

more new saws at gtg mall 7 that is been restored for me buy David harsh aka sawmandave a disston DA 211 and many more of mying that not been showed off yet and running but will be running im not let any one touch these 2 outer then my self and David harsh or dean we are the only 3 who could run them at gtg my other saws others can run


----------



## igpoe (Dec 31, 2011)

dinosaur50 said:


> more new saws at gtg mall 7 that is been restored for me buy David harsh aka sawmandave a disston DA 211 and many more of mying that not been showed off yet and running but will be running im not let any one touch these 2 outer then my self and David harsh or dean we are the only 3 who could run them at gtg my other saws others can run



Are you gonna take your saws over in the corner and hide, Michael? That will be fine as there will be other DA-211s, other Mall 7s, numerous other 2-mans that you won't be able to run because you'll be too busy protecting your saws. Michael, this is going to be a Get To Gether, not a Get Apart. I'm surprised at you.
dean


----------



## dinosaur50 (Jan 1, 2012)

*no others can run them as*

no others can run them as long as me dean or David on the engine end that all i ask i don't want my 2 best 2 mans getting missed up


----------



## igpoe (Jan 1, 2012)

dinosaur50 said:


> no others can run them as long as me dean or David on the engine end that all i ask i don't want my 2 best 2 mans getting missed up



Michael,
I can see that this is not going in the direction I'd hoped for. Maybe you should leave your precious saws at home and bring only the lesser ones. That way you can mingle with the crowd
and enjoy what the festivities are all about: PEOPLE, not chainsaws. David and I didn't/aren't working on your saws because we love your saws. We are doing and have done this for YOU. It makes us feel good to help YOU feel good. 
This is the first day of a new year and all of us need to be thankfull for what we have had and will have. Let's not start by thinking only of ourselves.....................please.
Igpoe


----------



## dinosaur50 (Jan 1, 2012)

*you are right dean i changed my mind i will bring them both all can run them*

you are right dean i changed my mind i will bring them both all can run them


----------



## igpoe (Jan 1, 2012)

dinosaur50 said:


> you are right dean i changed my mind i will bring them both all can run them



Excellent Michael, if anything happens to them we shall simply fix them. I don't see anything happening anyway.
Dean


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't have saws of the vintage you guys have. I have some old Homelites and a mint Echo CST-610EVL. I will bring that. I have an 090 but I can't get it running.


----------



## igpoe (Jan 1, 2012)

Bring them, new,old,in-between, doesn't matter, bring them all. Bring the 090 even if it doesn't run so we can figure it out together! If you need a part, say so on this thread and maybe somebody coming can help you out.
Igpoe


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 1, 2012)

igpoe said:


> Bring them, new,old,in-between, doesn't matter, bring them all. Bring the 090 even if it doesn't run so we can figure it out together! If you need a part, say so on this thread and maybe somebody coming can help you out.
> Igpoe



Thanks. It has spark and tons of compression. I have a carb kit that I think is correct for it. I am looking forward to this.


----------



## dinosaur50 (Jan 1, 2012)

*here what i will have thier*

here what i will have their a bluegrass chainsaw the mall 7 disston da 211 stihl 0 15 av lancaster 150 a Poulan pro S25DA a john deer 60 v a remington PL-5 and some outhers 2


----------



## sawmandave (Jan 1, 2012)

Rudedog said:


> I don't have saws of the vintage you guys have. I have some old Homelites and a mint Echo CST-610EVL. I will bring that. I have an 090 but I can't get it running.


 I have a echo twin to i will bring it


----------



## Bill G (Jan 2, 2012)

igpoe said:


> Michael,
> I can see that this is not going in the direction I'd hoped for. Maybe you should leave your precious saws at home and bring only the lesser ones. That way you can mingle with the crowd
> and enjoy what the festivities are all about: PEOPLE, not chainsaws. David and I didn't/aren't working on your saws because we love your saws. We are doing and have done this for YOU. It makes us feel good to help YOU feel good.
> This is the first day of a new year and all of us need to be thankfull for what we have had and will have. Let's not start by thinking only of ourselves.....................please.
> Igpoe




Dean,

I could not agree more. It is about people and the gosh darn saws

Bill


----------



## dinosaur50 (Jan 2, 2012)

*you are right more It is about people and the gosh darn saws*

you are right more It is about people and the gosh darn saws


----------



## igpoe (Jan 2, 2012)

*vid 3*

1961 Poulan 82 w/ round bow - YouTube
Here is a short vid of a saw that I would bring to the GTG were it not for the fact that Sawmandave has dozens of them and they'll make mine look bad! He's the Poulan man for sure.
Model 82 = 89cc
Igpoe


----------



## dinosaur50 (Jan 2, 2012)

*you are right dean Sawmandave is the Poulan man for sure*

you are right dean Sawmandave is the Poulan man for sure


----------



## sawmandave (Jan 3, 2012)

*82 gear*



igpoe said:


> 1961 Poulan 82 w/ round bow - YouTube
> Here is a short vid of a saw that I would bring to the GTG were it not for the fact that Sawmandave has dozens of them and they'll make mine look bad! He's the Poulan man for sure.
> Model 82 = 89cc
> Igpoe


 sheees ah niceunn


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 3, 2012)

I checked with work today and I do indeed have the entire weekend off. I will be coming down.


----------



## dinosaur50 (Jan 3, 2012)

*neet looking foward 2 meeting you Rudedog*

neet looking foward 2 meeting you Rudedog


----------



## dinosaur50 (Jan 3, 2012)

*buy the way all this one will be rain or shine*

buy the way all this one will be rain or shine it on that day all date so if it rains their will be a popup tent or 2 go under if it rains also going 2 see about putting down saw ducts or hay or wood chips 2 keep it dryer we only got one day we can do it so we need 2 make march 31 work


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 3, 2012)

Dean,

I have not been on the Forum much in the past couple of months and am just seeing this for the first time. I plan to be back in Richmond that weekend to run the Monument Avenue 10K and could come down after I am done. I would need to go back to my house to shower and change and pick up some saws, so it would probably be 11:00 - 11:30 before I get there. 

If you, Michael and David could let me know what saws you want me to bring I could dig them out. I tried to put most of them away dry, but who knows if they will want to run when I get them. I will also be more than happy to bring a tub of Mini Macs for door prizes. A little picture just for Aaron...







We need to get Family Tradition and Green Blood out for this one too. I will be in touch as the date draws closer.

Gary


----------



## GoRving (Jan 4, 2012)

Have fun!


----------



## GoRving (Jan 4, 2012)

igpoe said:


> 1961 Poulan 82 w/ round bow - YouTube
> Here is a short vid of a saw that I would bring to the GTG were it not for the fact that Sawmandave has dozens of them and they'll make mine look bad! He's the Poulan man for sure.
> Model 82 = 89cc
> Igpoe



Where did you get that, I wonder?......:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Tzed250 (Jan 4, 2012)

Rudedog said:


> I checked with work today and I do indeed have the entire weekend off. I will be coming down.



Me and R-dog have GTG'ed before! I should be there!


----------



## sawmandave (Jan 4, 2012)

dinosaur50 said:


> buy the way all this one will be rain or shine it on that day all date so if it rains their will be a popup tent or 2 go under if it rains also going 2 see about putting down saw ducts or hay or wood chips 2 keep it dryer we only got one day we can do it so we need 2 make march 31 work


 Michael i hope you have a couple of circus tents at your house because i DO NOT before u post you need to let me know because this is my family's land and they don't have tents either.. AS far as rain or shine event if it rains i might bring ONE saw because my saws are retired when they smell rain they run for the barn ,, and i think everybody else's saws feel the same way . we need to plan a rain date david:msp_mad:


----------



## dinosaur50 (Jan 4, 2012)

*ok we can plan a rain date*

ok we can plan a rain date rain date is april 1


----------



## igpoe (Jan 4, 2012)

GoRving said:


> Have fun!



What do you mean.............have fun? What is to prevent you from being in the middle of this GTG? Many of us will be greatly disappointed if you beg off with some excuse or other. And you've got salt on some nice saws over there yet! I can think of a 26LCS runner for openers!
I'll meet you over at Kahills' and you can hitch a ride with me!
Dean:cheers 
P.S. we both know where that 82 came from.....my Kenbridge connection


----------



## igpoe (Jan 4, 2012)

Guido Salvage said:


> Dean,
> 
> I have not been on the Forum much in the past couple of months and am just seeing this for the first time. I plan to be back in Richmond that weekend to run the Monument Avenue 10K and could come down after I am done. I would need to go back to my house to shower and change and pick up some saws, so it would probably be 11:00 - 11:30 before I get there.
> 
> ...



Get in touch with Green Blood and Family Tradition if you will and require them to show up. We're glad to hear you'll be in town, but see if you can finish last in the 10K 'cuz you may need a little energy when you get to the GTG! Door prizes might be a good idea! I've got one or two larger saws I could let go to some lucky winner! Maybe Harsh could donate a DA-211 BOWSAW.
That would be neat!
Dean


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 4, 2012)

igpoe said:


> Get in touch with Green Blood and Family Tradition if you will and require them to show up.



I have not seen Max in a year and a half, but I will try to contact him. Green Blood lurks here and will probably see it, but I will PM him as well.



igpoe said:


> We're glad to hear you'll be in town, but see if you can finish last in the 10K 'cuz you may need a little energy when you get to the GTG!



I plan to be in one of the first two waves so I can be done early on. I will probably be home before the last wave starts. It is only a 10K and I don't plan to run too fast as I will be in costume. I wonder how I can incorporate a chain saw into one? Any ideas?


----------



## igpoe (Jan 4, 2012)

Guido Salvage said:


> igpoe said:
> 
> 
> > Get in touch with Green Blood and Family Tradition if you will and require them to show up.
> ...


----------



## dinosaur50 (Jan 5, 2012)

*i like the GTG! Door prizes*

i like the GTG! Door prizes idea i will find something 2 put in it


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 7, 2012)

igpoe said:


> I dunno, Leatherface wouldn't be impressive as a distance runner
> Igpoe



no way! hold the saw over your head, shaking it back and forth wildly! leatherface is the perfect character for this.


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 7, 2012)

igpoe said:


> If you need a part, say so on this thread and maybe somebody coming can help you out.
> Igpoe



does this go for everyone planning on attending? if so i have been looking for a set of decently priced 660 case.

so my wife texts me tonight from work and says "are there any of those chainsaw thingies coming up?" 

i say "yeah" 

she says "we should go"

so it looks like i am plnning on attending. probably me and my wife, Jenn, but also may bring my two boys. i think they would really enjoy it. i may be able to talk a couple of my cutting buddies into coming along as well. 

for those making a long trip are there any provisions for camping say if we wanted to show up on friday evening? also should we plan to bring a covered dish or anything? i have a six hour drive so i don't know what Jenn might bring food-wise but i'm sure we could bring paper plates etc. along with a few cases of pop and water.


----------



## igpoe (Jan 7, 2012)

chopperfreak2k1 said:


> does this go for everyone planning on attending? if so i have been looking for a set of decently priced 660 case.
> 
> so my wife texts me tonight from work and says "are there any of those chainsaw thingies coming up?"
> 
> ...



Come one, come all!. I shall have to refer the question of camping space to Sawmandave as he is familiar to the grounds. But he says we have about 50 acres to play with!
A decent 660 case wouldn't be hard to find, but someone willing to let one go might be a horse of a different color! Roanoker494, if you're reading this, search us up a 660 case if you can.
Chopperfreak2K1, you might find particular interest in the timed cuts we're planning. Bring along the hottest of your hot saws so you can show these folks something. One with a Rotax motor is OK. Or even the worlds' fastest 33cc model is interesting!
Bring along all the buds you can muster, we'll teach them how to invent stories about great chainsaws as hereabouts we have some liars that know no equal!
Jenn should be aware that as far as food is concerned, there will be no non-eaters at this GTG. But considering the distance you will travel, the paper plates and pop sounds like a generous offer. Bring a camera as all will expect all to post video of our fine time! Welcome!!!!!!!
Igpoe


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 7, 2012)

thanks brother, lookin forward to it!

Roanoker494, any help would be most appreciated. i have found a couple sets of cases, however they were either 066 flavor or out of my price range.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 7, 2012)

chopperfreak2k1 said:


> for those making a long trip are there any provisions for camping say if we wanted to show up on friday evening?



If you can't camp at the site, you could try Pocahontas State Park which is fairly close by. They also have cabins available. There is also a campground farther west on Rt. 60 in Powhatan that is called Cozy Acres you could check into as well. However, I think they are seasonal so they may not open until after this is over.


----------



## dinosaur50 (Jan 7, 2012)

*yup thier will be some hotsaws thier with Rotax motor and hondas and outhers 2*

yup thier will be some hotsaws thier with Rotax motor and hondas and outhers 2


----------



## igpoe (Jan 7, 2012)

*vid 4*

I've been having a few problems with my KB-7B - YouTube
This is a short vid of my KB-7B, my strongest saw. It hasn't wanted to behave properly for about a year and a half now, but it's getting better now. I'm gonna go back using it. What y'all think? Take it to the GTG?
Igpoe


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 7, 2012)

igpoe said:


> I've been having a few problems with my KB-7B - YouTube
> This is a short vid of my KB-7B, my strongest saw. It hasn't wanted to behave properly for about a year and a half now, but it's getting better now. I'm gonna go back using it. What y'all think? Take it to the GTG?
> Igpoe



Very cool saw. Bring it! I know you live down that way and I was wondering if you knew the answer to chopperfreak2k1's question. Is there camping onsite? I also was wondering if there was a no tell motel close by in case I stay real late and don't feel like driving home.


----------



## dinosaur50 (Jan 7, 2012)

*thier is motels close by*

thier is motels close by i can get a list if you need them and put them on here as fair as camping ask sawman dave he will give you the answer i would say we can camp thier but it not my call it sawman dave call


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 7, 2012)

dinosaur50 said:


> thier is motels close by i can get a list if you need them and put them on here as fair as camping ask sawman dave he will give you the answer i would say we can camp thier but it not my call it sawman dave call



Roger. A list would be good.


----------



## dinosaur50 (Jan 7, 2012)

*here a list*

5030 W Village Green Drive
Midlothian
(804) 744-7303
Holiday Inn Express Hotel & Suites Midlothian
www.hiexpress.com/hotels/us/en/.../ricva/hoteldetailSorry, our hotel is not able to accommodate pets. call Swift Creek Animal Hospital- Kennel 5 miles ...
3 Google reviews - $114▼

6451 Bayside Lane
Midlothian
(804) 639-3500
Sleep Inn & Suites Harbour Pointe
Midlothian VA Hotels, Midlothian Hotel - Sleep Inn & Suites Harbour Pointe...
2 Google reviews - $91▼
3620 Price Club Boulevard
Midlothian
(804) 675-0000
Shamin Hotels
Shamin Hotels | With A Touch More
2 Google reviews - $125▼
10300 Hull Street Road
Midlothian
(888) 288-5081
Super 8 Midlothian/Richmond Area
www.super8.com/hotels/.../hotel-overview?...
5 Google reviews - $52▼
12400 Redwater Creek Rd
Chester
Fairfield Inn Richmond Chester
www.marriott.com/setSCtracking.mi?scid...
2 Google reviews - $104▼
5679 Boydton Plank Road
Petersburg
(877) 863-4780
Holiday Inn Express Hotel & Suites Petersburg
www.hiexpress.com/hotels/us/en/.../hoteldetailThat is why the Holiday Inn Express® Petersburg - Dinwiddie hotel offers a Business Center ...
5 Google reviews - $99▼
201 Arboretum Pl
Richmond
(804) 560-1566
Hyatt Place Richmond/Arboretum
Custom 404 Error Page - Main...
4 Google reviews - $88▼
2401 Willis Rd
Richmond
(804) 275-5900
Country Inn & Suites By Carlson Richmond-I-95 South
Richmond , VA Hotels: Country Inn & Suites: Hotel in Richmond, VA
2 Google reviews - $71▼
2401 West Hundred Road
Chester
(804) 748-6321
Clarion Hotel
Chester Virginia Hotels, Clarion Hotel near Fort Lee, Chester VA...
3 Google reviews - $90▼


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 7, 2012)

Michael,

What is the address of the GTG?

Gary


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 7, 2012)

Rudedog said:


> Roger. A list would be good.



i'm not making the list


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 7, 2012)

igpoe said:


> The address is: 10900 Nash Rd., Chesterfield Va.23838



here ya go


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 7, 2012)

chopperfreak2k1 said:


> i'm not making the list



Nobody asked you to do that. Everyone knows you are coming from Pennsyltucky. I was just interested in camping and lodging from folks in the area and used your name because you had also asked about camping for you and the Mrs. I wish I could talk my wife into going.


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 7, 2012)

Rudedog said:


> Nobody asked you to do that. Everyone knows you are coming from Pennsyltucky. I was just interested in camping and lodging from folks in the area and used your name because you had also asked about camping for you and the Mrs. I wish I could talk my wife into going.



i was just messin with ya brother. LOL Roger is my real name and if you read it like i did it was like you were asking me. no harm intended just a bad attempt at humor on my part.


----------



## sawmandave (Jan 8, 2012)

*camping*



chopperfreak2k1 said:


> does this go for everyone planning on attending? if so i have been looking for a set of decently priced 660 case.
> 
> so my wife texts me tonight from work and says "are there any of those chainsaw thingies coming up?"
> 
> ...


 helo i will ask the man who own's the property i do not know the answer yet

I hope it will be a go???? I am going to talk to his son today or tues. as i work for him ..I will try to get adresses for local camp grounds. Here is one # pocahontas state park(10 to 15 min. from gtg) 804-796-4316 I think they have a camp ground or can refer u to one,,,I will do some digging for ya . thanks for trying to make it as it is a long drive,, we hope this will be a large gtg........ david


----------



## sawmandave (Jan 8, 2012)

Guido Salvage said:


> Michael,
> 
> What is the address of the GTG?
> 
> Gary



10900 Nash rd.
chesterfield virginia.. 5 to 10 min. from chesterfield court house


----------



## igpoe (Jan 8, 2012)

*camping*

Here's a link to one of our more beautifull state parks where the camping and amenities would far surpass anything in a camping experience we could provide:Pocahontas State Park
And it's only a few minutes from the GTG!
Igpoe
Also, a link showing the address and driving to the GTG. Notice the state park for camping to the northwest: http://maps.google.com/maps?q=10900...code_result&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CB4Q8gEwAA


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 8, 2012)

Down in Roper Brothers territory. Pretty quick trip for me via 288.


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 8, 2012)

thanks for the info guys! i'll give it a read.


----------



## igpoe (Jan 10, 2012)

*vid 5*

Here's one you may have not cut with lately:PM "Universal" - YouTube
I just got it out to see IF it was a candidate for the GTG!
Igpoe


----------



## igpoe (Jan 10, 2012)

*Vid 6*

I think I can get a few comments on this one: One running, one not: One made in USA, one not - YouTube
There's one good saw in the video and one that leaves a lot to be desired- it was dropped-off for me to repair. But a fella's got to draw the line somewhere.
Igpoe


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 10, 2012)

well if i had to choose, i'd trade 'em both for Stihl parts


----------



## igpoe (Jan 10, 2012)

chopperfreak2k1 said:


> well if i had to choose, i'd trade 'em both for Stihl parts



Good idea, but my 056S and my 066 seem to never need any parts. K.O.W.!


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 10, 2012)

Not trying to hijack, but if you guys can please check this thread out: http://www.arboristsite.com/off-topic-forum/188558-23.htm#post3392218, this family could use some well wishing.


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 10, 2012)

igpoe said:


> Good idea, but my 056S and my 066 seem to never need any parts. K.O.W.!



lucky dog! i'd like to have an 056S or an 056 MAG II. and i'd just about kill for an early 066. 

btw, what the heck is K.O.W.?


----------



## igpoe (Jan 10, 2012)

igpoe said:


> Good idea, but my 056S and my 066 seem to never need any parts. K.O.W.!



Knock On Wood:biggrin:


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 10, 2012)

ahhhhh! boy do i feel silly...

will ya have the Stihls at the GTG?


----------



## igpoe (Jan 10, 2012)

chopperfreak2k1 said:


> ahhhhh! boy do i feel silly...
> 
> will ya have the Stihls at the GTG?



I can bring them along, sure. I'm waiting on this one dude who says he's gonna give me $650 for the 066, but that was 2 months ago. It's had a muff. mod. and a little port work by JT78. I may make a timed cut with it just for giggles or get you to do it. I may be the only dude there with a stopwatch! I like the 056S myself 'cuz it balances a longer bar a little better.


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 10, 2012)

i'll be bringing my (hopefully ported by then) 026 PRO, MS 261, 10mm 044, and my 660 which i hope to have running by then. my son will be bringing his Shindaiwa 377 also. he's 15 and loves saws and anything to do with firewood. he may have another saw by then and my wife Jenn may have one as well. 

stop watch? i may be able to bring one. and i'd love to run your 066. heck i'd love to buy your 066 but alas, i have not the funds i fear. LOL


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 10, 2012)

igpoe said:


> Here's one you may have not cut with lately:PM "Universal" - YouTube
> I just got it out to see IF it was a candidate for the GTG!
> Igpoe



Cool saw.


----------



## 67 Mustang (Jan 10, 2012)

igpoe said:


> I think I can get a few comments on this one: One running, one not: One made in USA, one not - YouTube
> There's one good saw in the video and one that leaves a lot to be desired- it was dropped-off for me to repair. But a fella's got to draw the line somewhere.
> Igpoe



Which one's running?


----------



## igpoe (Jan 10, 2012)

67 Mustang said:


> Which one's running?



No comment


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 10, 2012)

chopperfreak2k1 said:


> lucky dog! i'd like to have an 056S or an 056 MAG II. and i'd just about kill for an early 066.



These do anything for you?


----------



## cbolze (Jan 10, 2012)

*Dave is a sick Man, he needs help*

I'm in, can bring a chip maker or 2.
Dave does have the complete Poulan set.

Courtney.


----------



## igpoe (Jan 11, 2012)

cbolze said:


> I'm in, can bring a chip maker or 2.
> Dave does have the complete Poulan set.
> 
> Courtney.



Yep, You bring all the chip-makers you can. Plan on selling some, buying some, and trading a few while you're in town. But if you hear what you think was a fabrication, it might have been Daves' imagination. FYI: he has no 2400. We don't know anybody that does. Glad you can make it. Look forward to meeting you!
Igpoe


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 11, 2012)

67 Mustang said:


> Which one's running?



seriously? the one with the moving chain is my guess :msp_thumbsup:



Guido Salvage said:


> These do anything for you?



sure do  are they for sale?


----------



## 67 Mustang (Jan 11, 2012)

chopperfreak2k1 said:


> seriously? the one with the moving chain is my guess :msp_thumbsup:



Sir, I think you are correct. Tell him what he's won, Igpoe. Oh, I'll break it to him. The non running Homelite.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 11, 2012)

chopperfreak2k1 said:


> sure do  are they for sale?



I would sell at least one of them, maybe both. Think I will keep the bow bar though.


----------



## dinosaur50 (Jan 12, 2012)

*i cant wait for it 2 come*

i cant wait for it 2 come it will not be long now under 20 weeks 2 go i cant wait 2 meet the ones i dont know and run saws!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dinosaur50 (Jan 12, 2012)

*i would be insterd in a 056 as wall*

i would be insterd in a 056 as wall if you are going 2 sell both if price is right i will buy one


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 15, 2012)

Guido Salvage said:


> I would sell at least one of them, maybe both. Think I will keep the bow bar though.





dinosaur50 said:


> i would be insterd in a 056 as wall if you are going 2 sell both if price is right i will buy one



yeah i'd be interested in one. are these the mag or mag II?


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 15, 2012)

67 Mustang said:


> Sir, I think you are correct. Tell him what he's won, Igpoe. Oh, I'll break it to him. The non running Homelite.



cool! where can i claim my prize?


----------



## igpoe (Jan 15, 2012)

chopperfreak2k1 said:


> cool! where can i claim my prize?



'67 made up the story about winning a prize. Maybe he should give up a sand-cast Poulan bowsaw or something like that!. The Homelite that wasn't running has about 40lbs. of compression if you want it LOL. Made in China.
Igpoe


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 15, 2012)

oh man, first i find out there's no santa now there's no prize!?!? what's next, a good swift kick in the pills?

j/k i can see we're gonna have alot of fun at the GTG!!


----------



## dinosaur50 (Jan 16, 2012)

*yes will have lots of fun*

yes will have lots of fun


----------



## igpoe (Jan 17, 2012)

Another short vid of an ancient saw: IEL Pioneer - YouTube
And another: Mall 2MG - YouTube


----------



## dinosaur50 (Jan 17, 2012)

*nice vids*

nice vids


----------



## igpoe (Jan 17, 2012)

Sorry Michael,
I didn't think about it, I could have made you a vid of the 1631 running. I got it out and fired it up today. I'll get one in the next few days.


----------



## dinosaur50 (Jan 17, 2012)

*ok*

ok also we got mark tuttle comeing out 2 the gtg he a good friend of mying him and his bro both own tree companys his dad use 2 own 2 and some outher ppl i know though that


----------



## dinosaur50 (Jan 18, 2012)

*also Jason Grubbs is comeing*

also Jason Grubbs is comeing that david harsh son and law and he just getting in 2 collecting


----------



## dinosaur50 (Jan 18, 2012)

igpoe said:


> Sorry Michael,
> I didn't think about it, I could have made you a vid of the 1631 running. I got it out and fired it up today. I'll get one in the next few days.



that sounds good im looking foward to seeing the vid of it runing.!


----------



## Pioneer fan (Jan 18, 2012)

Piped poulan.mp4 - YouTube


Piped junker poulan, i hope to bring to the GTG....if I can make it this year.

Sorry, the video is not great, i took it on my phone.

sounds much better in person,lol hope it holds together long enough, still tuning on it. It should, at least, put on a show lol


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 19, 2012)

i think that thing sounds pretty darn good! great lookin pipe btw.


----------



## igpoe (Jan 19, 2012)

*44 Poulan motor*

Short vid: Poulan 44 motor.(spare) - YouTube


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 19, 2012)

igpoe said:


> Short vid: Poulan 44 motor.(spare) - YouTube



that sounds like the monster truck of chainsaws


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 20, 2012)

Pioneer fan said:


> Piped poulan.mp4 - YouTube
> 
> 
> Piped junker poulan, i hope to bring to the GTG....if I can make it this year.
> ...



That is sooo sick! That's why I kinda like you flatlanders.



igpoe said:


> Short vid: Poulan 44 motor.(spare) - YouTube



I like that too.....I may have to come down out of The Valley to check out this mess.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 20, 2012)

mtfallsmikey said:


> That is sooo sick! That's why I kinda like you flatlanders.
> 
> 
> 
> I like that too.....I may have to come down out of The Valley to check out this mess.



With my Pioneer RA in tow, of course....


----------



## igpoe (Jan 20, 2012)

mtfallsmikey said:


> With my Pioneer RA in tow, of course....



Yes, why don't you just do that, we'd be glad to have you and your RA. Can I get you to help me run my "M"?
Igpoe


----------



## dinosaur50 (Jan 20, 2012)

chopperfreak2k1 said:


> that sounds like the monster truck of chainsaws


 you can say that but the hotsaw is the monster truck of chainsaws or i think it is but yes a poulan 44 2 man chainsaw is fun to cut with any 2 man chainsaw is fun to cut with i like 2 man chainsaws just as much as dean and david do runing a 2 man is fun as i said


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 20, 2012)

i always thought of hotsaws as top fuel dragsters


----------



## dinosaur50 (Jan 20, 2012)

*i see what you mean you are right*



chopperfreak2k1 said:


> i always thought of hotsaws as top fuel dragsters


 i see what you mean you are right about hotsaws beening like top fuel dragsters of the chainsaws iknow thier going to be some hotsaws at the gtg and they will be raceing them at gtg


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Jan 20, 2012)

thats cool, i have never seen any real hotsaws up close before. i'm bringing my wife and kids to the GTG and i know they will get a kick out of them!!


----------



## 7oaks (Jan 22, 2012)

*Ra*



mtfallsmikey said:


> With my Pioneer RA in tow, of course....



Ah...That'll give me one more chance at pilfering an RA! :hmm3grin2orange:

(This in an inside joke between Mikey, BuzzSawyer and myself as Mikey "misplaced" his RA "for a short time" at the last GTG. Right Mikey?)


----------



## igpoe (Jan 23, 2012)

Early Hornet HJ - YouTube


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 24, 2012)

7oaks said:


> Ah...That'll give me one more chance at pilfering an RA! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> (This in an inside joke between Mikey, BuzzSawyer and myself as Mikey "misplaced" his RA "for a short time" at the last GTG. Right Mikey?)



There was a lot of envy involved with that...next time, you and Buzz should keep your eyes on your EZ's and Contras!


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 24, 2012)

igpoe said:


> Yes, why don't you just do that, we'd be glad to have you and your RA. Can I get you to help me run my "M"?
> Igpoe



I guess...I'm always game for a cheep thrill.


----------



## 7oaks (Jan 24, 2012)

mtfallsmikey said:


> There was a lot of envy involved with that...next time, you and Buzz should keep your eyes on your EZ's and Contras!



Personally, this time I'll be pack'n! Gotta protect my babies:









View attachment 219375


----------



## igpoe (Jan 31, 2012)

*Di nosaur50, your PM inbox is full and can't accept anymore!*

Di nosaur50, your PM inbox is full and can't accept anymore!
Igpoe


----------



## dinosaur50 (Jan 31, 2012)

*wood will be pine oak and Cottonwood*

wood will be pine oak and Cottonwood and maybe others we are about 8 weeks to gtg plz post on his thread who is coming if you have not so we know how many are coming


----------



## dinosaur50 (Feb 7, 2012)

*about 7 weeks to gtg looking foward 2 it.*

about 7 weeks to gtg looking foward 2 it.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Feb 7, 2012)

dinosaur50 said:


> about 7 weeks to gtg looking foward 2 it.



how warm should it be down there in the flatlands for the GTG?


----------



## igpoe (Feb 7, 2012)

mtfallsmikey said:


> how warm should it be down there in the flatlands for the GTG?



Way it's been going, about 95 deg. LOL But seriously it should be between 65-75 midday.
Igpoe


----------



## dinosaur50 (Feb 7, 2012)

*yep be about 65-75*

yep be about 65-75 or it should be about that.


----------



## Pioneer fan (Feb 7, 2012)

I am currently "slapping" an old PM-610 back together for the GTG. It has been sitting in a box for over 2 years, lol. 

On a side note...i managed to seize the "piped poulan" sunday...oops. I guess i was trying to squeeze to much out and went to lean. It sounded good when it froze, though, wish i had been filming it.lol. It did not slowly spin down, or make any clanking sounds..., just screaming one second....and dead silence the next. Putting a socket on the flywheel nut revealed just how tight it froze up, it will not budge, well at least not yet. Time to pull another one from under the bench and try again. hopefully the next one will make it to the GTG.


Also, does anyone happen to have an homelite SXL-AO that they are parting out? I need the backet that the front handle bolts to, and it bolts to the case. I know this is not a great description, but i do not really know what it is called. Mine is broken off, the saw fell off a bench and landed upside down , breaking this backet.


----------



## Pioneer fan (Feb 7, 2012)

dinosuar50, will there be any "small" wood there? I am asking so that i can determine what size bar to run on piped poualn2. I have a brand new 14 inch B&c that i would like to use..if there will be wood small enough for it..lol


----------



## dinosaur50 (Feb 7, 2012)

*yes thier will be small" wood there*

yes thier will be small" wood there.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Feb 8, 2012)

dinosaur50 said:


> yes thier will be small" wood there.



Especially if buzzsawyer shows up.... :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dinosaur50 (Feb 11, 2012)

*Igpoe will be posting videos toinget of a*

Igpoe will be posting videos toinget that are a promo for the gtg and show some of the chainsaws you will see cutting at gtg


----------



## dinosaur50 (Feb 11, 2012)

the saws in the videos them will be a a 900 poulan chainsaw mall 7 2 man chainsaw a Burns chainsaw the mall 7 and some others but all of them will be at the gtg


----------



## dinosaur50 (Feb 11, 2012)

*here the mall 7*

here the mall 7 sawmandaves' 001 - YouTube


----------



## dinosaur50 (Feb 11, 2012)

*it my mall 7 but i was not able 2 come run it today with David and dean*

it my mall 7 but i was not able 2 come run it today with David and dean but i will be running it at gtg but i do own that saw


----------



## dinosaur50 (Feb 12, 2012)

*poulan 44 2 man chainsaw*

poulan 44 2 man chainsaw sawmandaves' Fresh barn find - YouTube


----------



## dinosaur50 (Feb 12, 2012)

*poulan 700*

sawmandaves' A700 large bow - YouTube poulan 700


----------



## dinosaur50 (Feb 14, 2012)

*here the burns*

here the burns sawmandaves' 006 - YouTube


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Feb 14, 2012)

Love it! Looks like I'm going to have to come down there for the GTG, if nothing else, to supervise the youngsters. What county border will I have to present my passport at?


----------



## dinosaur50 (Feb 14, 2012)

*yup and all of the saw models in the videos*

yup and all of the saw models in the videos will be at gtg and running and so many more old ones 2 if you are a collector of old chainsaws or want 2 get in 2 collecting them this is the gtg 2 be at for sure !!!!! .


----------



## sawmandave (Feb 14, 2012)

mtfallsmikey said:


> Love it! Looks like I'm going to have to come down there for the GTG, if nothing else, to supervise the youngsters. What county border will I have to present my passport at?



chesterfield co.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Feb 14, 2012)

sawmandave said:


> chesterfield co.:msp_biggrin:



Will they recognize Frederick Co.?


----------



## Rudedog (Feb 14, 2012)

mtfallsmikey said:


> Will they recognize Frederick Co.?



You better get there before me. I'm coming from Frederick County Maryland. They will surely give you greater scrutiny once they have apprehended me.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Feb 14, 2012)

Rudedog said:


> You better get there before me. I'm coming from Frederick County Maryland. They will surely give you greater scrutiny once they have apprehended me.



Ya, never noticed before you are in Brunswick, used to have a close friend that lived there. (Old Wenner house)I'll open the gate for you so you can pass through.


----------



## igpoe (Feb 15, 2012)

*S. Whiz*

Can you guess which is the Super Whiz: sawmandaves' Super Whiz (Homelite) - YouTube, the saw or the operator? cheezy and obvious. Should we also have baked beans at this GTG? Vote now, or forever hold your.....................

Igpoe:bad_smelly:


----------



## igpoe (Feb 16, 2012)

*motion pictures*

Just one more. This one running Avgas and liking it! :sawmandaves' 640 Mac bowsaw - YouTube
Igpoe


----------



## Pioneer fan (Feb 17, 2012)

Got a couple saws out today, and test fired them. Amazingly, they all fired with little effort, lol. Here is a video of my Sears U4G, just idling, warming up
Sears U4G - YouTube


----------



## Pioneer fan (Feb 17, 2012)

My Dad's Pioneer P20...all original. OK, i have put a couple plugs in it , lol
Pioneer p20 - YouTube


----------



## Pioneer fan (Feb 17, 2012)

Last, but not least,my craftsman 3.7 (poulan 3700). you guys that were at GoRving's GTG last year saw this one, in bone-stock form. Well, she went under the knife, I followed the info i found on here to the letter, ported it, and nixed the base gasket. The video does not do it justice, as it has a very rumbling idle. I have not really cut with it, just some small 4"-5" stuff, so it will be a surprise to me as well when it is ran at the GTG, lol
Ported Craftsman 3 7 poulan3700 - YouTube


----------



## Pioneer fan (Feb 17, 2012)

Hopefully, if the weather holds, I should have a "first start" video of "piped poulan"2. This time it is a ported 2150, using same homemade pipe as the last one...hope this one holds together. I will provide more details on the mods i have done....once i know it will actually run and cut...lol


----------



## dinosaur50 (Feb 17, 2012)

Pioneer fan said:


> Last, but not least,my craftsman 3.7 (poulan 3700). you guys that were at GoRving's GTG last year saw this one, in bone-stock form. Well, she went under the knife, I followed the info i found on here to the letter, ported it, and nixed the base gasket. The video does not do it justice, as it has a very rumbling idle. I have not really cut with it, just some small 4"-5" stuff, so it will be a surprise to me as well when it is ran at the GTG, lol
> Ported Craftsman 3 7 poulan3700 - YouTube



i was at that gtg i rember it


----------



## Pioneer fan (Feb 17, 2012)

Sorry, i don't remember alot of names from there....were you the guy asking me about the funny looking chain it had on it? IF so...it still has it, lol. I may gring those "dorsal-fin" style extra rakers off, becuase it is a full-chisel chain. Not sure exactly what purpose those thing serve, anyway.


----------



## igpoe (Feb 18, 2012)

John,
I can't wait to see those Craftsman saws cutting as they seem to be very finely tuned. And it'll be good to see the ole '47 again. Will it still go? you apparently have been working on some saws since I last saw you and have learned even more. I'm envious of fellows like you that have the extreme patience to turn rags like that Mac 47 into a strong runner. If mine turn out to be strong, it's usually either blind luck or I bought it that way! I hope I can remember to bring you this Pioneer I found. I forget the model, but it's a fair size, missing the air box lid and the primer, but it'll run on a squirt! (edit: It's an 1160)
Dean


----------



## dinosaur50 (Feb 18, 2012)

*no i was the one with the mac 47s that would not run*



Pioneer fan said:


> Sorry, i don't remember alot of names from there....were you the guy asking me about the funny looking chain it had on it? IF so...it still has it, lol. I may gring those "dorsal-fin" style extra rakers off, becuase it is a full-chisel chain. Not sure exactly what purpose those thing serve, anyway.



no i was the one with the mac 47s that would not run


----------



## Guido Salvage (Feb 18, 2012)

dinosaur50 said:


> no i was the one with the mac 47s that would not run



I think that I also had a couple there. Maybe someone can find them?


----------



## dinosaur50 (Feb 18, 2012)

igpoe said:


> John,
> I can't wait to see those Craftsman saws cutting as they seem to be very finely tuned. And it'll be good to see the ole '47 again. Will it still go? you apparently have been working on some saws since I last saw you and have learned even more. I'm envious of fellows like you that have the extreme patience to turn rags like that Mac 47 into a strong runner. If mine turn out to be strong, it's usually either blind luck or I bought it that way! I hope I can remember to bring you this Pioneer I found. I forget the model, but it's a fair size, missing the air box lid and the primer, but it'll run on a squirt!
> Dean



dean you are so right i wish i would have that kind of extreme patience to turn rags like that Mac 47 into a strong runner i think i might have it in me but i just need 2 larn so much more i know some but not a lot when it comes 2 get the old ones running aginia i want 2 larn it


----------



## dinosaur50 (Feb 18, 2012)

Guido Salvage said:


> I think that I also had a couple there. Maybe someone can find them?



you did have a few thier 2 but me and david tryed 2 get the one 2 go i still need help with it we can ge it going but it needs points work and im not sure what im doing when it comes 2 points so i have not tuched it since then


----------



## Pioneer fan (Feb 18, 2012)

igpoe said:


> John,
> I can't wait to see those Craftsman saws cutting as they seem to be very finely tuned. And it'll be good to see the ole '47 again. Will it still go? you apparently have been working on some saws since I last saw you and have learned even more. I'm envious of fellows like you that have the extreme patience to turn rags like that Mac 47 into a strong runner. If mine turn out to be strong, it's usually either blind luck or I bought it that way! I hope I can remember to bring you this Pioneer I found. I forget the model, but it's a fair size, missing the air box lid and the primer, but it'll run on a squirt! (edit: It's an 1160)
> Dean




Thanks, Dean. Naw, I don't believe the ole'47 is gonna make this one. She is sitting on the bench, with what i hope is a cracked ring. Does not have much compression, but i have not torn it down to see.

LOL, You know me, if I have to, i will fab an airbox lid from sheet-metal, and "engineer" a primer for that pioneer,lol.


----------



## Pioneer fan (Feb 18, 2012)

dinosaur50 said:


> no i was the one with the mac 47s that would not run





LOL, you and me, both. Mine fired the night before, and ran great. Got it to run ONCE, at that GTG, and that was it.


----------



## Pioneer fan (Feb 18, 2012)

Piped Poulan first start - YouTube

O.K guys, she runs. This is the second incarnation of the "piped poulan". This is first start with pipe, basic tune, just to warm it up


----------



## Pioneer fan (Feb 18, 2012)

PP4218AVX idle.mp4 - YouTube

A poulan Pro PP4218AVX, that has been midly ported, and strato-charging has been disabled. Yes, I am still tuning it, and it does have a "wandering" idle in this video,lol


----------



## Pioneer fan (Feb 18, 2012)

Got a test cut in with the piped poulan. I used an old, crusty 4x4 as a test cant. This is a poulan 2150, 34cc's. I basically copied what Mastermind had done with his in the "wildthing races" thread, except i did not go with auxillary transfers. It has been hogged out as far as I dare go, and is running a walbro WT-215, that originally came on a 46cc poulan. In this video, it is running a 16' bar, and 3/8lp chain. The trickery is in the clutch. I adapted a clutch drum from a pioneerP20 using a bushing between the drum and original needle bearing. As you can see, that required carving up the clutch cover for room:msp_unsure: So I got a full 3/8, 7 pin drum, driving 3/8lp chain...seems to work..i guess.

the chain speed is insane, or, at least looks it. And the saw seems to hold it revs fairly well...I was pushing pretty hard in the vid. well here it is...enjoy...lol
Test Cut.mp4 - YouTube


----------



## Pioneer fan (Feb 18, 2012)

dinosaur50 said:


> you did have a few thier 2 but me and david tryed 2 get the one 2 go i still need help with it we can ge it going but it needs points work and im not sure what im doing when it comes 2 points so i have not tuched it since then




Bring it to the GTG,I will be more than happy to see what i can do to help get it going. As long as it is not fuel related, the rest of the saw is fairly simple and straight-foward.....Mac made up for this simplicity, with the "Rupe Goldberg" fuel system it has. 

When mine actually runs, it is quite a powerful saw, Igpoe can tell you, when i brought it down to show i got it running, when i made the test cut, i dogged it in, and pulled up on the rear handle very hard, and she just kept digging. 

I am looking into ways of eliminating the troublesome fuel system...but have not come up with anything yet:bang:


----------



## dinosaur50 (Feb 19, 2012)

*sure i will bring it*



Pioneer fan said:


> Bring it to the GTG,I will be more than happy to see what i can do to help get it going. As long as it is not fuel related, the rest of the saw is fairly simple and straight-foward.....Mac made up for this simplicity, with the "Rupe Goldberg" fuel system it has.
> 
> When mine actually runs, it is quite a powerful saw, Igpoe can tell you, when i brought it down to show i got it running, when i made the test cut, i dogged it in, and pulled up on the rear handle very hard, and she just kept digging.
> 
> I am looking into ways of eliminating the troublesome fuel system...but have not come up with anything yet:bang:



sure i will bring it is not fuel related it a points porlbem they wont open and close right


----------



## dinosaur50 (Feb 19, 2012)

*about 6 more weeks 2 go all to gtg time*

about 6 more weeks 2 go all to gtg time


----------



## Pioneer fan (Feb 19, 2012)

dinosaur50 said:


> about 6 more weeks 2 go all to gtg time



LOL, I am slapping saws together as fast as i can. This lovely weather, today, kinda dampened that.


----------



## igpoe (Feb 19, 2012)

Pioneer fan said:


> LOL, I am slapping saws together as fast as i can. This lovely weather, today, kinda dampened that.



I almost haven't thought about saws today. At 7:50 pm we've got about 2 inches here with some sleet and freezing rain mixed in to make the road unfriendly.
Igpoe


----------



## Rudedog (Feb 19, 2012)

dinosaur50 said:


> about 6 more weeks 2 go all to gtg time



I've got a new saw I'm going to try and get running and bring down. Nothing as antique as you guys have but I really like the Homelite SXL AO's.


----------



## Rudedog (Feb 19, 2012)

igpoe said:


> I almost haven't thought about saws today. At 7:50 pm we've got about 2 inches here with some sleet and freezing rain mixed in to make the road unfriendly.
> Igpoe



LOL! I thought old Murderland would get more snow than you Virginians but it looks like we will be spared.


----------



## dinosaur50 (Feb 20, 2012)

*very nice*



Rudedog said:


> I've got a new saw I'm going to try and get running and bring down. Nothing as antique as you guys have but I really like the Homelite SXL AO's.



very nice true we are the antique chainsaw collectors but so are you the mac 15 antique


----------



## Rudedog (Feb 20, 2012)

dinosaur50 said:


> very nice true we are the antique chainsaw collectors but so are you the mac 15 antique



Oh that's right. I have two of those but only the picture for the one that is not as nice and doesn't run yet.


----------



## sawmandave (Feb 20, 2012)

NICE SAWS cant wait to see them david


----------



## Pioneer fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Hopefully, if the weather holds, I will be able to tear into my ole'47 this week. She seems very down on compression, so I am expecting the worst. Then there is the Pm610, I need to finish, and get tuned in. Yay, all kinds of Mac fun(insert sarcasm here).


----------



## Guido Salvage (Feb 20, 2012)

Pioneer fan said:


> Then there is the Pm610, I need to finish, and get tuned in. Yay, all kinds of Mac fun(insert sarcasm here).



How many you need? I picked these up at Field Day of the Past.


----------



## Pioneer fan (Feb 21, 2012)

Nope do not need, or want any more, 1 is enough. 



Unless, of course, they are free, j/k


----------



## dinosaur50 (Feb 21, 2012)

*i want them*



Guido Salvage said:


> How many you need? I picked these up at Field Day of the Past.



i want the 3


----------



## Pioneer fan (Feb 21, 2012)

Went looking through the parts drawers in the shop. I thing i found a spare set of rings for the 47, that i did not even remember were there. now to pull the jug and see what is going on in there


----------



## Pioneer fan (Feb 21, 2012)

dinosuar50,..i think i may have even found a set of points for a 47. i will compare them to the ones in mine tommorrow, if i get a chance. they are in good shape, and the spring is still good. Let you know.


----------



## dinosaur50 (Feb 21, 2012)

*ty that what we need 2 get it going is points*



Pioneer fan said:


> dinosuar50,..i think i may have even found a set of points for a 47. i will compare them to the ones in mine tommorrow, if i get a chance. they are in good shape, and the spring is still good. Let you know.



ty that what we need 2 get it going is points


----------



## Pioneer fan (Feb 23, 2012)

*Part neede dfor a Homelite Sxl-AO*

View attachment 225737



The part circled in black is what i need. I managed to knock the saw off the bench, and, of course, it lands right in this bracket, snapping it off. :help::bang: I can probably make one, but would rather see if anyone has one they are looking to get rid of, first.


I am not picky, can be red or blue( the saw is red). either one will do.


----------



## watsonr (Feb 23, 2012)

I think I have one in red buy won't be home for a few weeks. If you can wait that long? Think there only a few dollars on the bay if you can't.


----------



## Pioneer fan (Feb 23, 2012)

Ih yeah, i can wait. I was hoping that someone that is coming to the GTG might have one, and that we could arrange a trade of sorts. Possibly help fixing a saw for said part...etc. My cashflow is in the toilet right now...lol, but i got two hands and a fair knowledge of what i am doing


----------



## watsonr (Feb 23, 2012)

So happens that my schedule is probably going to support my attendance at the GTG. If that changes we'll make some arrangements, but for now...... I'm coming!! 

Guess we can race Super XLs?


----------



## Pioneer fan (Feb 23, 2012)

Sure, we can race... lol this is one of only 3 saws i have that is completely stock....does have an aftermarket B&C though


----------



## watsonr (Feb 23, 2012)

Just picked this up last weekend, which would make us even.


----------



## Roanoker494 (Feb 23, 2012)

New seals for the Husqvarna 2100 should be in the mailbox when I get home, the intake boot for the Homelite 750 is on the way and everything else should be ready to go because I just rebuilt most of the fuel systems late last year. Just bought a 92cc Poulan 47 that I hope gets to make it and, just this evening, bought a McCulloch PM1000 on Ebay that is suppose to be ready to go.


----------



## Pioneer fan (Feb 24, 2012)

Nice! Looks like this GTG is going to have a wide array of different saws. Gonna be fun:hmm3grin2orange:


And Roanoker494, I like the bold line in your signature. It is exactly what i am doing now, lol.


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 24, 2012)

Roanoker494 said:


> New seals for the Husqvarna 2100 should be in the mailbox when I get home, the intake boot for the Homelite 750 is on the way and everything else should be ready to go because I just rebuilt most of the fuel systems late last year. Just bought a 92cc Poulan 47 that I hope gets to make it and, just this evening, bought a McCulloch PM1000 on Ebay that is suppose to be ready to go.



PM1000 races at the GTG?


----------



## Pioneer fan (Feb 24, 2012)

the rings i found are not for a 47, they are for something larger, dont know what. the thickness is the same, so i am going to attack them with a file, and see if they will go.:hmm3grin2orange: just a shade to large to fit in the bore


----------



## dinosaur50 (Feb 24, 2012)

*for all comeing 2 gtg bring some money if you want chainsaw carvings done*

for all comeing 2 gtg bring some money if you want chainsaw carvings done not only are 2 of the best chainsaw carvers comeing in the usa but they will have some for sale and they will take orders 2 at the gtg and they will be carving some at the gtg 2 and now 2 let you know who the carvers are we got Randy Everett he form nc and one of the best chainsaw cavers in usa and form va Tommy Winn both are 2 of the best chainsaw carvers in usa if any one was at the shout hill chainsaw carving event last july both wher thier both are 2 of the best at it so you know make sure 2 wacth them do it and like i said if you want 2 buy one you an thier and both will be takeing orders thier 2 at gtg both will be doing egales and bears form start 2 done and they will be doing them for a few hours each one they will be useing chainsaws of all szies and griders and dremal tools 2 and sanders and some outher stuff 2


----------



## Roanoker494 (Feb 25, 2012)

Instead of working on saws looks like I will be returning to a older mind set this week.......... 










Been years since I have done any real body work. My body tools include basic hand tools, hammer, chain and a 4x4 Cherokee or old tree stump..........

BTW my sister has owned this van for no more than two weeks.


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 25, 2012)

Roanoker494 said:


> Instead of working on saws looks like I will be returning to a older mind set this week.....
> 
> Been years since I have done any real body work. My body tools include basic hand tools, hammer, chain and a 4x4 Cherokee or old tree stump..........
> 
> BTW my sister has owned this van for no more than two weeks.



Ouch! If you got a loop of that carbide chain maybe you could put the saws to use?


----------



## igpoe (Feb 25, 2012)

Roanoker494 said:


> Instead of working on saws looks like I will be returning to a older mind set this week..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In the last year your sister has made good use of your spare time,LOL!!!!!!!!!!!! What else are sisters for..............right? Just kidding. I hope when you get to the GTG
you'll be sporting some of those new saws and also have a running Mall 11, Stihl 070bowsaw, and a running DO-100. I've been fighting my Mall 11 for over a week :Mall 11 bowsaw - YouTube, finally got 'er going after a new coil,condenser and four (4) flywheel keys!
Igpoe


----------



## Pioneer fan (Feb 25, 2012)

Don't feel bad, Roanoker. I went out to the shop to find a piece i was missing on the PM610, and ended up cleaning the entire place. Sheez, I did not realize it had gotten that messy in there. Parts and tools thrown everywhere.:msp_scared: I could not have found my head or butt, if it were not attached...lol Been on it since 10 this morning, and not done yet.I will get back on saws as soon as i get this place where I can actually do something.

And I still have not found what i started looking for:help:


----------



## dinosaur50 (Feb 27, 2012)

*olny a few more weeks go i know i cant wait 2 go*

olny a few more weeks go i know i cant wait 2 go about 5 weeks 2 go all i know i cant wait for gtg 2 time 2 come it going 2 be the best gtg in the world lets make it the biggest and best gtg in world all you collectors out thier this is the gtg for you for sure thier will be lots of antique chainsaws at the gtg .


----------



## Rudedog (Feb 27, 2012)

dinosaur50 said:


> for all comeing 2 gtg bring some money if you want chainsaw carvings done not only are 2 of the best chainsaw carvers comeing in the usa but they will have some for sale and they will take orders 2 at the gtg and they will be carving some at the gtg 2 and now 2 let you know who the carvers are we got Randy Everett he form nc and one of the best chainsaw cavers in usa and form va Tommy Winn both are 2 of the best chainsaw carvers in usa if any one was at the shout hill chainsaw carving event last july both wher thier both are 2 of the best at it so you know make sure 2 wacth them do it and like i said if you want 2 buy one you an thier and both will be takeing orders thier 2 at gtg both will be doing egales and bears form start 2 done and they will be doing them for a few hours each one they will be useing chainsaws of all szies and griders and dremal tools 2 and sanders and some outher stuff 2



Thanks for the info..


----------



## Roanoker494 (Feb 27, 2012)

igpoe said:


> In the last year your sister has made good use of your spare time,LOL!!!!!!!!!!!! What else are sisters for..............right? Just kidding. I hope when you get to the GTG
> you'll be sporting some of those new saws and also have a running Mall 11, Stihl 070bowsaw, and a running DO-100. I've been fighting my Mall 11 for over a week :Mall 11 bowsaw - YouTube, finally got 'er going after a new coil,condenser and four (4) flywheel keys!
> Igpoe



I feel bad for her because she had finally gotten a good dependable vehicle and procceded to wreck it. I have not personally seen the damage yet but I had my uncle take a look yesterday and he said the top of the radiator core support is pushed back a good 5-6", so I don't know if I will be able to save this one or not. Guess I will just start pulling it back out slowly and see where that gets me.

I have still never made time to put that 11 back together, but I am going to take a shot at it before GTG time, and the 070 still has the same clutch issue. I will have to get your DO-100 out and dust it off, it has been sitting on a shelf since I finished it up, I have yet to put it to any wood but it idles and accelerates well.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Feb 27, 2012)

dinosaur50 said:


> for all comeing 2 gtg bring some money if you want chainsaw carvings done not only are 2 of the best chainsaw carvers comeing in the usa but they will have some for sale and they will take orders 2 at the gtg and they will be carving some at the gtg 2 and now 2 let you know who the carvers are we got Randy Everett he form nc and one of the best chainsaw cavers in usa and form va Tommy Winn both are 2 of the best chainsaw carvers in usa if any one was at the shout hill chainsaw carving event last july both wher thier both are 2 of the best at it so you know make sure 2 wacth them do it and like i said if you want 2 buy one you an thier and both will be takeing orders thier 2 at gtg both will be doing egales and bears form start 2 done and they will be doing them for a few hours each one they will be useing chainsaws of all szies and griders and dremal tools 2 and sanders and some outher stuff 2



They just do wildlife carvings?


----------



## dinosaur50 (Feb 27, 2012)

*no they can do any thing you want them to do*

no they can do any thing you want them to do .


----------



## dinosaur50 (Feb 27, 2012)

*here rules for hotsaw*

or for any raceing claase thier going 2 be 4 class and also the hotsaw class thier going 2 be a woods port class the the o to 55 cc class the 55 to 80 cc class and 80 to 130 cc class in the class saw most be ported no pipe it can run on raceing fule now thier 2 be hotsaw class saws most have pipe one for small saw they will be cutting 12 inch round 3 cuts aka cookies 6 inchs 2 make 3 cuts if you cut over the 6 inchs or you dq or if you cut out you dq i will be wacthing and checking line after each heat now for the open hotsaw class 16 inch round 3 cuts aka cookies 6 inch 2 make 3 cuts same thing about dq counts for all the class also thier will be a stock saw raceing 2 cuts 16 inch round wood same rules as above


also thier will be a antique chainsaw class plz see me at gtg if you have any qustions i know the rules will be useing thes rules There are many variations in the restrictions for this event and it is left up to the discretion of the individual contest to decide which apply. Among the possible restrictions are: a) Open Class in which the saw may be of any manufacture including snowmobile, motorcycle, go cart and chainsaw. Restricted to one cylinder, pull start saws. b) Modified Stock in which the saw must have originated as a chainsaw which was then modified. c) Stock Appearing in which the saw must have originated as a stock chainsaw and still appears to be one although it may be highly modified "under the covers". Tuned exhausts and uncovered carburetors would not be allowed. In each of these cases the power saw will be of contestants' choice but limited to one cylinder and must be manually started by the pulling of a cord.
Each Hot Saw may be used by only one contestant per contest.
Each saw should include a sprocket cover to keep thrown chains with the saw.
Excessive filing of the chain "side plates" should be disallowed for safety reasons.


----------



## dinosaur50 (Feb 27, 2012)

*for chainsaw raceing events will be useing*

starts with the saw off and on the ground, the competitor's hands must be resting on top of the block they are about to cut until the "GO" signal is given. On the signal "GO" the competitor reaches down and in one fluid motion starts and picks up the saw, he then proceeds to cut three slices off the end of the block, one down cut, one up cut, and one down cut. Time starts on the signal "GO" and ends when the third disk is completely severed that how it will be time and sarted


----------



## igpoe (Feb 27, 2012)

dinosaur50 said:


> or for any raceing claase thier going 2 be 4 class and also the hotsaw class thier going 2 be a woods port class the the o to 55 cc class the 55 to 80 cc class and 80 to 130 cc class in the class saw most be ported no pipe it can run on raceing fule now thier 2 be hotsaw class saws most have pipe one for small saw they will be cutting 12 inch round 3 cuts aka cookies 6 inchs 2 make 3 cuts if you cut over the 6 inchs or you dq or if you cut out you dq i will be wacthing and checking line after each heat now for the open hotsaw class 16 inch round 3 cuts aka cookies 6 inch 2 make 3 cuts same thing about dq counts for all the class also thier will be a stock saw raceing 2 cuts 16 inch round wood same rules as above
> 
> 
> also thier will be a antique chainsaw class plz see me at gtg if you have any qustions i know the rules will be useing thes rules There are many variations in the restrictions for this event and it is left up to the discretion of the individual contest to decide which apply. Among the possible restrictions are: a) Open Class in which the saw may be of any manufacture including snowmobile, motorcycle, go cart and chainsaw. Restricted to one cylinder, pull start saws. b) Modified Stock in which the saw must have originated as a chainsaw which was then modified. c) Stock Appearing in which the saw must have originated as a stock chainsaw and still appears to be one although it may be highly modified "under the covers". Tuned exhausts and uncovered carburetors would not be allowed. In each of these cases the power saw will be of contestants' choice but limited to one cylinder and must be manually started by the pulling of a cord.
> ...



Michael, for each of these fellas bringing a $3000 hotsaw, is there going to be any "show" money? How many tropies and prizes of money can we expect you to provide? 
Personally, I'm hoping to provide everyone a hot dog and a hamburger. Maybe everyone but David Harsh will get some baked beans. David is gonna call soon about a port-a-john. There will be wood there for every saw to cut. I expect our participants to enjoy themselves by their fellowship with each other. The saws will simply be the common denominator that brings us together. I hope you don't get disappointed when the entire world doesn't make it. It only takes a handfull of friends to make a successfull GTG.
We proved that last fall. This one will be bigger, yes, and we like that. But there's absolutely NO REASON to set ourselves up for DISAPOINTMENT. I know you're excited and full of anticipation, but please don't burst into flames!
Dean


----------



## Rudedog (Feb 27, 2012)

I have no interest in racing. I will be talking too much for that. Looking forward to the hotdog.


----------



## sawmandave (Feb 27, 2012)

dinosaur50 said:


> or for any raceing claase thier going 2 be 4 class and also the hotsaw class thier going 2 be a woods port class the the o to 55 cc class the 55 to 80 cc class and 80 to 130 cc class in the class saw most be ported no pipe it can run on raceing fule now thier 2 be hotsaw class saws most have pipe one for small saw they will be cutting 12 inch round 3 cuts aka cookies 6 inchs 2 make 3 cuts if you cut over the 6 inchs or you dq or if you cut out you dq i will be wacthing and checking line after each heat now for the open hotsaw class 16 inch round 3 cuts aka cookies 6 inch 2 make 3 cuts same thing about dq counts for all the class also thier will be a stock saw raceing 2 cuts 16 inch round wood same rules as above
> 
> 
> also thier will be a antique chainsaw class plz see me at gtg if you have any qustions i know the rules will be useing thes rules There are many variations in the restrictions for this event and it is left up to the discretion of the individual contest to decide which apply. Among the possible restrictions are: a) Open Class in which the saw may be of any manufacture including snowmobile, motorcycle, go cart and chainsaw. Restricted to one cylinder, pull start saws. b) Modified Stock in which the saw must have originated as a chainsaw which was then modified. c) Stock Appearing in which the saw must have originated as a stock chainsaw and still appears to be one although it may be highly modified "under the covers". Tuned exhausts and uncovered carburetors would not be allowed. In each of these cases the power saw will be of contestants' choice but limited to one cylinder and must be manually started by the pulling of a cord.
> ...


GO TO BED MICHAEL,, GEZZ:bang::bang::bang:


----------



## dinosaur50 (Feb 28, 2012)

*i all reday know thier going 2 be 4 or 5 hotsaws thier*

i ll redy know thier going 2 be 4 or 5 hotsaws thier


----------



## dinosaur50 (Feb 28, 2012)

igpoe said:


> Michael, for each of these fellas bringing a $3000 hotsaw, is there going to be any "show" money? How many tropies and prizes of money can we expect you to provide?
> Personally, I'm hoping to provide everyone a hot dog and a hamburger. Maybe everyone but David Harsh will get some baked beans. David is gonna call soon about a port-a-john. There will be wood there for every saw to cut. I expect our participants to enjoy themselves by their fellowship with each other. The saws will simply be the common denominator that brings us together. I hope you don't get disappointed when the entire world doesn't make it. It only takes a handfull of friends to make a successfull GTG.
> We proved that last fall. This one will be bigger, yes, and we like that. But there's absolutely NO REASON to set ourselves up for DISAPOINTMENT. I know you're excited and full of anticipation, but please don't burst into flames!
> Dean



true it about fun but i know thier going be a few ppl comeing with hotsaws and they will be makeing some cuts with them i know who they are and what saws im not saying thier names it going 2 be a supries or what saws but lets all have fun at gtg. no show money or tropies they are just comeing show them off and make some cuts and have fun.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Feb 28, 2012)

Do we need to bring any food/refreshments/adult beverages?


----------



## igpoe (Feb 28, 2012)

We're gonna have hot dogs,hamburgers, and drinks,etc. Low profile adult beverages will be your choice,naturally. We anticipate passing a hat around to try and cover as much expense as we can. You just bring you and yours and whatever saws you might like to run. I'm gonna get a show of hands soon so as to not buy too much food. I might have a Corona in the pm. Thanks for asking!
Igpoe


----------



## sawmandave (Feb 29, 2012)

Mr. deschamps[jay] drinks beer but his son is not to crazy about drinking on the property FYI, yall no what to do ,, i can't say but bring c##'s
david


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 29, 2012)

Is Ernie going to make it?


----------



## sawmandave (Feb 29, 2012)

yes he will try to make it , do u know him


----------



## Pioneer fan (Feb 29, 2012)

Did not get anything done today. I got a paying "side-job", reviving a poulan 2000 tophandle, so that takes priority over my junk lol
The usual, carb gummed up, fuel lines turned to dust....easy money..lol


----------



## dinosaur50 (Mar 1, 2012)

*today is march 1 only 4 weekes 2 go 2 gtg i cant wait for gtg time*

today is march 1 only 4 weeks 2 go 2 gtg i cant wait for gtg time .


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 1, 2012)

sawmandave said:


> yes he will try to make it , do u know him



Only from Field Days, last year. I hung out with you guys for about an hour. I helped you grab that log for your hotsaw and you let me run the dumb end of your Poulan.


----------



## sawmandave (Mar 2, 2012)

thomas1 said:


> Only from Field Days, last year. I hung out with you guys for :msp_mellow:log for your hotsaw and you let me run the dumb end of your Poulan.


Cool i remember u now , picked up another A-700 poulan yesterday 20" bow looks great but siezed not to hard of a fix i hope 

i hope u can make it..
david


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 2, 2012)

Anyone up for a Sears U4g race? just finished porting a spare cylinder i had:hmm3grin2orange: I did not go wild, mainly smoothing and blending. These old PP engines do not like alot of revs, just seeing what i can get out of it, without grenading it...lol


----------



## igpoe (Mar 2, 2012)

Pioneer fan said:


> Anyone up for a Sears U4g race? just finished porting a spare cylinder i had:hmm3grin2orange: I did not go wild, mainly smoothing and blending. These old PP engines do not like alot of revs, just seeing what i can get out of it, without grenading it...lol



Is it OK if I put some U4G decals on the side of my KB7-B and use it?


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 2, 2012)

ummm, no lol seen that cut, no contest.


on second thought..., sure, but you gotta run it "one-manned"


----------



## igpoe (Mar 2, 2012)

Pioneer fan said:


> ummm, no lol seen that cut, no contest.
> 
> 
> on second thought..., sure, but you gotta run it "one-manned"



It's maybe possible to run it by one man............................but that guy would not be me. Sawbones? Hoss? I know...........................Little Possum would try just about anything, LOL
Igpoe


----------



## Roanoker494 (Mar 2, 2012)

I have said it many times before and I reckon I'll say it once again. I can take any saw, including a hand saw, and out cut any saw you want to put up against it because my very first cut will be to your fuel line with my side cutters. As an incentive to not fix that fuel line to quickly my second cut will be you plug wire if necessary.....


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 2, 2012)

Roanoker494 said:


> I have said it many times before and I reckon I'll say it once again. I can take any saw, including a hand saw, and out cut any saw you want to put up against it because my very first cut will be to your fuel line with my side cutters. As an incentive to not fix that fuel line to quickly my second cut will be you plug wire if necessary.....




You have a valid point, there, Roanoker...lol



On a side note...Hoiw does 146 psi sound on a Ah-47? Had a friend turn a few thou' off the jug.


----------



## Roanoker494 (Mar 2, 2012)

Pioneer fan said:


> You have a valid point, there, Roanoker...lol
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note...Hoiw does 146 psi sound on a Ah-47? Had a friend turn a few thou' off the jug.



Sounds right good to me since I believe the manual states anything over 80psi is passable, best I have ever come across is 90-100psi.


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 2, 2012)

Yep, it about ripped the handle out of my hand, I was not expecting that much....hope the recoil can handle it. Still out in shop, will post a pic when i get back in house. This computer out here is an old junker.


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 2, 2012)

View attachment 227154


There she is boys, an Ah-47, with nearly 150 psi. It should, at least, ummm......wake the dead..lol


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 3, 2012)

View attachment 227207




putting rings in the Ole' 47. Hopefully this time she will actually run at the GTG.


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 3, 2012)

View attachment 227257



Gratutious shop pic lol. yep, this is the "shack" that i work out of.


----------



## little possum (Mar 3, 2012)

igpoe said:


> It's maybe possible to run it by one man............................but that guy would not be me. Sawbones? Hoss? I know...........................Little Possum would try just about anything, LOL
> Igpoe



Guilty as charged  May have to rig up a one man configuration. Ive ran the DA-211, and tried the 7-55 but it wouldnt run long enough. Mall 7 will work, just leave the dummy end on the ground, or wedge it under another log. hahah


----------



## igpoe (Mar 4, 2012)

*I need to make my list and check it twice..........................*

Ok boys and girls, I need a list of who's coming. I gotta start spending money for stuff. Enter your name BELOW the previous and next to your name put the number of people who will be coming with you:

Igpoe +1


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 4, 2012)

igpoe said:


> Ok boys and girls, I need a list of who's coming. I gotta start spending money for stuff. Enter your name BELOW the previous and next to your name put the number of people who will be coming with you:
> 
> Igpoe +1



Pioneer fan +1 (maybe 2)


----------



## dinosaur50 (Mar 4, 2012)

*dinosaur 50+1*



igpoe said:


> Ok boys and girls, I need a list of who's coming. I gotta start spending money for stuff. Enter your name BELOW the previous and next to your name put the number of people who will be coming with you:
> 
> Igpoe +1



dinosaur 50+1


----------



## Roanoker494 (Mar 4, 2012)

Igpoe +1 
Pioneer fan +1 (maybe 2) 
dinosaur 50+1 
Roanoker494 all by himself


----------



## igpoe (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm hoping by the end of this week I'll have a count. Then I can get what I need and go back to working on saws
Igpoe


----------



## watsonr (Mar 4, 2012)

myself with a truck load of saws... they don't eat much.


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 4, 2012)

I figured out what these mystery rings i found were for. they are for a 4-30. I had one, but it was ate up with "white death". I saved the P&c off of it...and guess what...it fit the 47 case. So as of now, I have a "big-bore" mac47:hmm3grin2orange: 87cc vs77cc


----------



## carguy (Mar 4, 2012)

Just myself and a few saws.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 4, 2012)

Dean,

It is looking less and less likely that I will be able to come. Since I have a new job (with no accrued vacation), my house in Richmond closes on the 30th leaving me with no place to camp out and it is an eight hour drive with gas at $3.75 a gallon all the stars are aligning against it. If by some chance I do make it I will bring my own food.

Gary


----------



## Rudedog (Mar 4, 2012)

Igpoe +1
Pioneer fan +1 (maybe 2)
dinosaur 50+1
Roanoker494 all by himself 
watsonr
carguy
Rudedog


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hope everything goes good Michael, looks like you guys are going to have a good time!


----------



## dinosaur50 (Mar 5, 2012)

*yes we will*



procarbine2k1 said:


> Hope everything goes good Michael, looks like you guys are going to have a good time!


yes we will


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Mar 5, 2012)

Not sure yet, if I come I'll bring my own possum for the grill...


----------



## 7oaks (Mar 5, 2012)

Igpoe +1
Pioneer fan +1 (maybe 2)
dinosaur 50+1
Roanoker494 all by himself
watsonr
carguy
Rudedog 
7oaks


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 6, 2012)

Waiting for the brake fluid to work it's magic on the pump diaphram for the '47. and she will be done......she fired on prime today. I got it to run about a minute, just trickling fuel to it....sounded good


----------



## watsonr (Mar 6, 2012)

Brake fluid soften the rubber? I've heard that lemon juice will do that also.


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 7, 2012)

yes it does. Takes a few days, but it works. Just did the metering diaphram, soft as a bay's bottom..lol


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 7, 2012)

Igpoe +1
Pioneer fan +1 (maybe 2)
dinosaur 50+1
Roanoker494 all by himself
watsonr
carguy
Rudedog 
7oaks
Thomas1


We need to peer pressure Scooterbum in to coming down off the mountain.


----------



## 7oaks (Mar 7, 2012)

thomas1 said:


> Igpoe +1
> Pioneer fan +1 (maybe 2)
> dinosaur 50+1
> Roanoker494 all by himself
> ...



I'll second that.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Mar 7, 2012)

what am I, chopped liver?


----------



## igpoe (Mar 7, 2012)

mtfallsmikey said:


> what am I, chopped liver?



Mikey,
I don't see your name on the list yet either. You fellers pm these boys and tell them what the deal is................I think Hoss should show-up also. AnthonyVa.?GoRving?
There's plenty of dudes right here in the Commonwealth should come, not to mention a few Carolina heels. Dinosaur50 says that 13 people are coming with him! We should have a lie-telling contest and a biggest bore contest. I have confidence in both areas. I'm gona bring a saw with 290ccs.
Igpoe


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 7, 2012)

Dean, didn't GoRving swear off C.A.D, lol. Attending this GTG might cause him to have a relapse



On a side note, got some parts ordered from Chainsawr, for a couple i had laying around, and got the PM610 up and running


----------



## igpoe (Mar 7, 2012)

Pioneer fan said:


> Dean, didn't GoRving swear off C.A.D, lol. Attending this GTG might cause him to have a relapse
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, got some parts ordered from Chainsawr, for a couple i had laying around, and got the PM610 up and running



I heard that same rumour, but until I hear it from the horses' mouth, it's just a rumour. He's got a K model Poulan with a round bow on the bay today!
Igpoe


----------



## dinosaur50 (Mar 7, 2012)

*I heard that same rumour*

I heard that same rumour 2


----------



## 7oaks (Mar 7, 2012)

igpoe said:


> Mikey,
> I don't see your name on the list yet either. You fellers pm these boys and tell them what the deal is................I think Hoss should show-up also. AnthonyVa.?GoRving?
> There's plenty of dudes right here in the Commonwealth should come, not to mention a few Carolina heels. Dinosaur50 says that 13 people are coming with him! We should have a lie-telling contest and a biggest bore contest. I have confidence in both areas. I'm gona bring a saw with 290ccs.
> Igpoe



And I'm bringing my 10 cube Contra.


----------



## Roanoker494 (Mar 8, 2012)

igpoe said:


> I heard that same rumour, but until I hear it from the horses' mouth, it's just a rumour. He's got a K model Poulan with a round bow on the bay today!
> Igpoe



He did asctually start a thread about swearing off CAD about a year ago, but it was only a week later he posted saying he had backslid already. I have also seen him sale several saws on the bay, so I believe he has just more "gone underground".

I asked Hoss, in his recent Homelite Super 650 thread, and he says he will not make it because his wife is very ill with Lyme's disease.


----------



## dinosaur50 (Mar 8, 2012)

*that ok 2 beacuse thier will be a summer gtg august 25 so mybe hoss can make that one*

that ok 2 beacuse thier will be a summer gtg august 25 so mybe hoss can make that one im hosting it in Aug we are doing it where we did the one in Oct so got a bunch of pines their and some oaks and maples they want cut down so will do that one like the one in Oct where will be cutting trees and cutting them up but yes time will cut cookies their and ppl next store want us 2 drop some for them 2 so thier will be more cutting this time also we can go up and down thier drive way if it dry we can drive though yard


----------



## Roanoker494 (Mar 8, 2012)

Finally got my sister's van all pulled out, back together and I took it to her last night. Now time to get back to the chainsaws, first up is the 044 for a clean out and dual port muffler.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Mar 9, 2012)

Roanoker494 said:


> He did asctually start a thread about swearing off CAD about a year ago, but it was only a week later he posted saying he had backslid already. I have also seen him sale several saws on the bay, so I believe he has just more "gone underground".
> 
> I asked Hoss, in his recent Homelite Super 650 thread, and he says he will not make it because his wife is very ill with Lyme's disease.



Wish I had taken him up on the "tour" offer when I met him at Tommy's shop that day, sure had a mess of saws


----------



## Roanoker494 (Mar 9, 2012)

mtfallsmikey said:


> Wish I had taken him up on the "tour" offer when I met him at Tommy's shop that day, sure had a mess of saws



There was a "video tour" on Youtube at one time, he had shelves and shelves of 100+cc saws.


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 9, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;k3iCAg9UxDs]http://youtu.be/k3iCAg9UxDs[/video]



First start of Modified Ah-47, on a sears U4G. !47 lbs compression, mild port work. She is running pig rich in this video, getting rings seated. Gonna try a tilly HL tommorow:yoyo:

My camera sucks, sorry. the audio is kinda screwy


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 9, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;yF9jaIxBy-A]http://youtu.be/yF9jaIxBy-A[/video]


Second run.....leaned her out some....very crisp throttle response. Running stock reed plate, stock carb,(for now) 



Audio still kinda trashy...sorry


----------



## igpoe (Mar 10, 2012)

It sounds really strong. You picked a nice saw to experiment on! I'd have used a junker. If I get time at the GTG,LEMME RUN IT PLEASE.
Igpoe


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 10, 2012)

sure thing, Dean. I have a complete spare engine, so if this blows...no biggie. Just wanted to see what a little massaging could get out of these old beasts.


----------



## igpoe (Mar 10, 2012)

*Swap*

It may take some time to decide, so start thinking about which saws/parts you're gonna bring for the purpose of trading. Remember, you may have to trade 2 or 3 to get one you want. No, it's not likely you're gonna trade a 10-10 Mac for my 125, see? Anybody heard from Chopperfreak?
Igpoe


----------



## dinosaur50 (Mar 11, 2012)

*i will bring some stuff 2 trade*

i will bring some stuff 2 trade and i will take 4 outhers saws 2 run or 2 display im takeing my stihl 0 15 l to run and cut with and a few outhers


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 12, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;LPyGsQqfqwk]http://youtu.be/LPyGsQqfqwk[/video]


Very mildly ported Echo cs-315....warming up


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 12, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;dZAThwHprik]http://youtu.be/dZAThwHprik[/video]

Mini-mac 35....bone stock, they are irritating enough as is...lol


----------



## 7oaks (Mar 12, 2012)

Hey guys can someone give a confirmation on the GTG date?


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 12, 2012)

March 31st...unless it has changed recently


----------



## 7oaks (Mar 13, 2012)

Pioneer fan said:


> March 31st...unless it has changed recently



Thanks - that's what I had on the calendar but making long term plans I wanted to make sure.


----------



## watsonr (Mar 13, 2012)

*Need a ride?*

If someone needs a ride, maybe I can help. I'm coming from Virginia Beach and driving thru Williamsburg up 64 to Richmond and then south on 295 down to Chesterfield. I can meet somone along the way or you can meet at my house and go from there if your in Chesapeake, Va Beach or Norfolk. Let me know in a PM and we can figure it out. Would save some cost if we split and have someone to ride with. Driving a Ford short box and I'm bringing a nice handful of saws but there will be room for you.... just don't bring 50...:msp_wink:

Hopefully, this will change someones mind about going???


----------



## dinosaur50 (Mar 13, 2012)

*yes gtg is March 31st*

yes gtg is March 31st


----------



## Roanoker494 (Mar 13, 2012)

I can make the same offer as watsonr.

I will be leaving the Rocky Mount area about 6am, Google maps shows 150 miles from here, and taking Route 40 out through Gretna the picking up 360 around Keysville. Driving a 93 Escort wagon and will have room for one person and 4-6 saws. I am bringing a couple gallons of bar oil and 5 gallons of fresh non-E fuel, so you are welcome to use my mix (40:1 with Poulan full synthetic) or bring your own preferred oil for mixing.


----------



## watsonr (Mar 13, 2012)

And as long as were trying to help each other....

No non-ethanol based gas stations around here. Anybody have one close to them, would love some 89/91 good gas. I have two empty 5 gallon jugs, the red kind with spouts, maybe we could trade jugs and cash or if someone knows of a station close to the GTG I could fill up. I'll pour the ethonal stuff in your truck, you fill my cans with the good stuff to take home?

Or point me to a good gas station on my way out?

distilled 110 proof octane is acceptable:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::cool2:


----------



## Roanoker494 (Mar 13, 2012)

watsonr said:


> And as long as were trying to help each other....
> 
> No non-ethanol based gas stations around here. Anybody have one close to them, would love some 89/91 good gas. I have two empty 5 gallon jugs, the red kind with spouts, maybe we could trade jugs and cash or if someone knows of a station close to the GTG I could fill up. I'll pour the ethonal stuff in your truck, you fill my cans with the good stuff to take home?
> 
> ...



With living so close to Smith Mountain Lake there is several stations around here with 90 octane non-e, there is also one place that I can get Cam2 race fuel though the price is pretty high. Also........ Coming from Franklin County I can help on that "distilled fuel", not gallons of it but I will bring a little for those who dare.


----------



## Roanoker494 (Mar 13, 2012)

Back to square one on the Husqvarna 2100....... The retaining springs in my new seals were rusted and broke, I contacted the Ebay seller and hope to be able to get news ones here in time.


----------



## watsonr (Mar 13, 2012)

Roanoker494 said:


> "distilled fuel" for those who dare.



:msp_scared::msp_biggrin::msp_wink: I'm with Johnny!!!

Do we need a list of saws that were bringing and a list of races?

Won't be any fun if we all bring the same saw... I'm bringing a

Homelite 750, Super XL-925, Super xl, Super EZ Auto

Mac G-70, SP-125

Stihl 044, 064, 090

Husky OE346

Races I'd like to get into;
925 vs 925, Super XL vs Super XL, 925 vs. 044/460, Mac 10 vs Homey Super XL... maybe we can video a Mac 10 vs Stihl 290 :msp_wink:
Homey 750 vs Mac 125
Homey 750 vs 066/660 (even 088/880)
Mac 125 vs 066/660 (even an 088/880)
Maybe an 064 vs Ported 460/372
Husky 346 vs the Homey Super XL/Super EZ

And I may try to bring a Contra AV if I can get it together, Of course that is after I sharpen all the race chains I'm going to need!!!

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Roanoker494 (Mar 13, 2012)

I may have to trim my list to fit everything.

Homelite 750, 1050, 550, XL-12, SEZ auto
Husky 2100(if I get the seals)
McCulloch PM1000, 10-10, PM 10-10, 1-50
Craftsman 3.7(Poulan), 3.7(early roper), 3.7(late Roper)
Stihl 044, 042/048, 070 bow
Wards/Remington SL-11
Poulan 7700, 47
Deans Disston DO-100

Trading material I will be bringing
The Efco grinder I have in the classifieds
McCulloch 35
Early and late roper 3.7 parts


----------



## dinosaur50 (Mar 13, 2012)

Roanoker494 said:


> I may have to trim my list to fit everything.
> 
> Homelite 750, 1050, 550, XL-12, SEZ auto
> Husky 2100(if I get the seals)
> ...


neet what do you want for the McCulloch 35 t ell me i will bring it and the efco grinder i want both what do you want


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 13, 2012)

Since we are listing saws: 

Ported and/or muffler modded: Stihl ms290, Craftsman 3.7 (poulan), poulan PP4218, Echo cs-315, Sears U4G, (yes it is ported...mildly), and my attempt at a "race saw", a poulan 2150, fully ported, piped, big carb, and NO clutch. 


Stockers: Mac250, Homie SXL-AO, mini-mac35, pioneer p20, pioneer 2270,(if i can get it together by then), lombard 35, (read previous), stihl ms170, Mac pm-610(auto oiler dont work, but manual does)

and, if i can get the blasted thing to run moe than 15 seconds, a Mac47

All can be run by anyone...except the 2150, I do not want my creation to hurt someone, and being that it has no clutch.......just please dont ask...lol


----------



## watsonr (Mar 13, 2012)

Sounds like were having Homelite races for sure!!! 

I got a box of Super XL parts and a few other things to trade.


----------



## dinosaur50 (Mar 13, 2012)

*im takeing a mall 7*

im takeing a mall 7 a stihl 0 15 l a hoffco a bluegrass a stihl 0 15 av 2 dayton saws a super xl homelite a Lancaster a mac 250 amac 15 a mac 47 a homelite 7-19 and a homelite 150 and a poulan 3400


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 13, 2012)

Anyone got a correct bar and chain for a mac250? The one I am using is a off of a c-series homelite, it works....but not well...lol


Don't have much to trade...maybe some "green paper"


----------



## dinosaur50 (Mar 13, 2012)

Pioneer fan said:


> Anyone got a correct bar and chain for a mac250? The one I am using is a off of a c-series homelite, it works....but not well...lol
> 
> 
> Don't have much to trade...maybe some "green paper"



i got a few but no chain for them i will give you a 250 bar but i have no chain for it


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 13, 2012)

watsonr said:


> Sounds like were having Homelite races for sure!!!
> 
> I got a box of Super XL parts and a few other things to trade.






SXL Vs. SXL....sure, why not. mine is stock, dont worry. To reliable to mess with.


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 13, 2012)

dinosaur50 said:


> i got a few but no chain for them i will give you a 250 bar but i have no chain for it




That will work, i got a 47 with your name on it, if i cant get it going. Ignition system is complete and functional....fuel system is about got me cussing ...lol


----------



## dinosaur50 (Mar 14, 2012)

Pioneer fan said:


> That will work, i got a 47 with your name on it, if i cant get it going. Ignition system is complete and functional....fuel system is about got me cussing ...lol



neet i can fix fuel system i got parts for that i just dont have the Ignition system parts


----------



## carguy (Mar 14, 2012)

Pioneer fan said:


> Since we are listing saws:
> 
> Ported and/or muffler modded: Stihl ms290, Craftsman 3.7 (poulan), poulan PP4218, Echo cs-315, Sears U4G, (yes it is ported...mildly), and my attempt at a "race saw", a poulan 2150, fully ported, piped, big carb, and NO clutch.
> 
> ...



I can bring a stock Poulan Micro XXV to race against the Mini-Mac 35, that way we can run the gamut of all sizes. I don't have any real big saws but I have the low end covered.


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 14, 2012)

carguy said:


> I can bring a stock Poulan Micro XXV to race against the Mini-Mac 35, that way we can run the gamut of all sizes. I don't have any real big saws but I have the low end covered.




LOL, i am game....if i can keep the irritating S.O.B running. Don't worry about "big saws", i do not consider any of mine big. There will be some at the GTG though, Igpoe will see to that...lol


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 14, 2012)

Anyone bringing a poulan 2150, or similar saw? No, i don't want a heads-up race, just something to baseline the one i built. Would like to see what gains i got, compared to a stock saw. Did not really baseline this one, have used it stock for years, but never timed it. It does feel much stronger, but the stopwatch does not lie....lol


----------



## Roanoker494 (Mar 14, 2012)

Pioneer fan said:


> Anyone bringing a poulan 2150, or similar saw? No, i don't want a heads-up race, just something to baseline the one i built. Would like to see what gains i got, compared to a stock saw. Did not really baseline this one, have used it stock for years, but never timed it. It does feel much stronger, but the stopwatch does not lie....lol



I should have a stock 2150 with me. After I seen your post I went to Ebay and there was a 2150 ending within seconds for $10 plus shipping, needs fuel lines and a pull rope. So I bought it....... If that one does not make it I will bring my 40cc McCulloch XM-40, at the very least that saw with "out style" any ole 2150.......


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 14, 2012)

Cool, Roanoker. I am just looking for something to compare it to. That mac definitly out styles my 2150. Mine is a homely beast, and the pipe looks like Dr.Frankenstein welded it. Seems to run well...we will see.


----------



## igpoe (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm extra glad to see the mention of races between similar saws as I have greatly enjoyed the thread about the Mac 10-10 vs. the 290. We'll stir quite a bit of crap. I've got a
stop-watch if the batt. ain't dead, but we'll run 'em head to head. We should be able to create some close matchups with big saws also. I think my SP125 is stout, but it's wearing chipper on a 42" right now.
Igpoe


----------



## dinosaur50 (Mar 14, 2012)

igpoe said:


> I'm extra glad to see the mention of races between similar saws as I have greatly enjoyed the thread about the Mac 10-10 vs. the 290. We'll stir quite a bit of crap. I've got a
> stop-watch if the batt. ain't dead, but we'll run 'em head to head. We should be able to create some close matchups with big saws also. I think my SP125 is stout, but it's wearing chipper on a 42" right now.
> Igpoe



how many stop watch do we want i say 2 or 3 for each stand i can get some


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 14, 2012)

igpoe said:


> I'm extra glad to see the mention of races between similar saws as I have greatly enjoyed the thread about the Mac 10-10 vs. the 290. We'll stir quite a bit of crap. I've got a
> stop-watch if the batt. ain't dead, but we'll run 'em head to head. We should be able to create some close matchups with big saws also. I think my SP125 is stout, but it's wearing chipper on a 42" right now.
> Igpoe





I got a muffler modded MS290 i am willing to put against a 10-10. Win lose or draw, will be fun either way...lol


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 14, 2012)

igpoe said:


> I'm extra glad to see the mention of races between similar saws as I have greatly enjoyed the thread about the Mac 10-10 vs. the 290. We'll stir quite a bit of crap. I've got a
> stop-watch if the batt. ain't dead, but we'll run 'em head to head. We should be able to create some close matchups with big saws also. I think my SP125 is stout, but it's wearing chipper on a 42" right now.
> Igpoe





I am cool with any race, but i won't run the 2150 heads up. It is a "frankensteined" project, and anything can happen. Just thinking of everyone's safety here, if something happens, and it hurts me, well, i built it. If that same situation occurs, and someone else gets hurt, that i do not want on my mind......hope that made sense. Open to running against the clock with it though. I am currently building a chain catcher for it, out of 1/8" flat steel....just in case. 

Like i said, it has NO clutch, if the crank turns, so does chain, so i am fabbing all the guards i can.


----------



## watsonr (Mar 14, 2012)

Maybe some 50cc oldies against an 026, oh yea! 

Then maybe I'll bring the SP125 with a 42" and we'll run em!

Anybody bringing an 090?


----------



## Rudedog (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes on the 090 but I'm betting I will not have it running before I make it to the GTG. Pretty sure its fuel related so it is fixable.


----------



## watsonr (Mar 14, 2012)

That would be to BAD.... Navy guy here wanting to put the smack down on a Marine!!


----------



## Rudedog (Mar 14, 2012)

watsonr said:


> That would be to BAD.... Navy guy here wanting to put the smack down on a Marine!!



LOL. Every smoker I went to in Norfolk the Navy would beat the poop out of those Marines. I bet things would have been different at Camp Lejeune.


----------



## watsonr (Mar 14, 2012)

Probably so... but were in Virginia..:msp_wink:


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 14, 2012)

watsonr said:


> Maybe some 50cc oldies against an 026, oh yea!
> 
> Then maybe I'll bring the SP125 with a 42" and we'll run em!
> 
> Anybody bringing an 090?





Pioneer 2270 Vs. 026? I got a good running P20 also, but i know that it is no match for an 026, but we can try and see.....i aint afraid of getting dusted...lol


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 14, 2012)

Also fabbiing a dirtbike, or snowmobile style lanyard kill switch for the 2150. will be attached to right side of saw, and right wrist. Drop the saw, and she dies, hit the kill switch, she dies. So basically, both hands or capable of shutting saw off, without losing control of it.


Thinking more of a spring loaded switch, with a "grenade pin" holding it in run position. Once pin is pulled, it grounds, shutting saw off. Stock kill switch will remain functional, so both will have to be in "run" position to start saw.


----------



## watsonr (Mar 14, 2012)

That sounds like my kind of animal... two hands of she'll eat you alive!!


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 14, 2012)

watsonr said:


> That sounds like my kind of animal... two hands of she'll eat you alive!!




LOL, well she is only 36cc's, but with the mods i have done, rather be safe...than sorry. I dont believe there is a such thing as "to safe", when it comes to saws


----------



## watsonr (Mar 14, 2012)

Pioneer fan said:


> LOL, well she is only 36cc's, but with the mods i have done, rather be safe...than sorry. I dont believe there is a such thing as "to safe", when it comes to saws



Me either!


----------



## dinosaur50 (Mar 14, 2012)

*im bring a wright blade saw and a sears i just got today 2 gtg 2*

im bring a wright blade saw and a sears i just got today 2 gtg


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 14, 2012)

^^^^^^ Not being a smart###, or anything, but who is this guy? ^^^^^^^^^^^



Well, whoever it was deleted their post, they were spouting something about rules for timed cuts.......no idea who it was. Was not referring to Dino50, i know him, there was another post in betwenn ours, but it is gone now....lol


----------



## Roanoker494 (Mar 14, 2012)

Pioneer fan said:


> ^^^^^^ Not being a smart###, or anything, but who is this guy? ^^^^^^^^^^^



I was honestly wondering the same thing..........


----------



## watsonr (Mar 15, 2012)

Pioneer fan said:


> ^^^^^^ Not being a smart###, or anything, but who is this guy? ^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Well, whoever it was deleted their post, they were spouting something about rules for timed cuts.......no idea who it was. Was not referring to Dino50, i know him, there was another post in betwenn ours, but it is gone now....lol



Didn't see a thing :msp_rolleyes:

Oh, that post, I just saw he had lots of RED rep.:msp_w00t:


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 15, 2012)

I did not see the post but, if it was a woman's name followed by 2 digits that goofball has been spamming under like twenty different names.


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 15, 2012)

No idea who it was, Roanoker494 saw it too. 


Anyway, i think i was over complicating the safety concerns on this "wee-beastie", i built. Thinking more about it, i can just set the carb with no idle function. I mean, if you left off the trigger, it dies, idle speed screw is non-existant. That will eliminate complexity of engineering a aux. kill switch. There will still be STEEL guards in place


----------



## carguy (Mar 15, 2012)

This may be a dumb question but I have never been to a GTG. Based on the posts and the number of saws that folks are intending to bring and the fact that most including myself will allow anyone to run any saw, does it make sense to put name tags on the saws. It might make it easier during the pack up process. Or is my Nuc Power background making it more complicated then it really is?


----------



## psuiewalsh (Mar 15, 2012)

carguy said:


> This may be a dumb question but I have never been to a GTG. Based on the posts and the number of saws that folks are intending to bring and the fact that most including myself will allow anyone to run any saw, does it make sense to put name tags on the saws. It might make it easier during the pack up process. Or is my Nuc Power background making it more complicated then it really is?



You can't tell your saw by its smell? You need to spend more time with them.


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 15, 2012)

carguy said:


> This may be a dumb question but I have never been to a GTG. Based on the posts and the number of saws that folks are intending to bring and the fact that most including myself will allow anyone to run any saw, does it make sense to put name tags on the saws. It might make it easier during the pack up process. Or is my Nuc Power background making it more complicated then it really is?





I don't, these guys are straight-shooters, hard working, regular joes. You won't have to worry about any saws missing...


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 15, 2012)

View attachment 229114
View attachment 229115
View attachment 229116
View attachment 229117
View attachment 229118


Got some work done on the guard for the 2150... I am a guy that can weld, I am by no means a welder, so be gentle...lol As you can see, there are no shoes on that cutch...the center hub is there only becuase i could not find a nut to fit the crank.


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 15, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;WU0tckHX3zo]http://youtu.be/WU0tckHX3zo[/video]

My MS290...stock engine, muffler modded, and 3/8 conversion. She survived a tree falling on her the very first time i used it.....don't ask...lol


----------



## carguy (Mar 15, 2012)

Pioneer fan said:


> View attachment 229114
> View attachment 229115
> View attachment 229116
> View attachment 229117
> ...



I hope we don't have one of those "hold my beer and watch this" episodes.


----------



## Roanoker494 (Mar 15, 2012)

carguy said:


> I hope we don't have one of those "hold my beer and watch this" episodes.



Won't be none of that horseplay junk going on here, at least I will not be envolved in any. 

As far as tag our saws, don't think that will be needed. I would know my saws anywhere, plus I have my serial numbers documented for insurance purposes.


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 16, 2012)

carguy said:


> I hope we don't have one of those "hold my beer and watch this" episodes.




Nope, dont drink. This is a "plastic" case saw....i just feel safer with some steel to cover rotating parts. I have broken chains on this type of saw.....that plastic clutch cover, and wimpy chain catcher dont do much.


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 16, 2012)

Roanoker494 said:


> Won't be none of that horseplay junk going on here, at least I will not be envolved in any.
> 
> As far as tag our saws, don't think that will be needed. I would know my saws anywhere, plus I have my serial numbers documented for insurance purposes.





You got that right, Roanoker. I won't be involved in any horseplay, either. Just trying to make that saw as safe as i can, for me, and everyone around me.


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 16, 2012)

carguy said:


> I hope we don't have one of those "hold my beer and watch this" episodes.





Carguy, i have made numerous test cuts with this saw, nothing has occured, except a derailed chain. But, murphy's law says that if it is going to grenade, it will do it with 20 people watching, I am building these steel guards to beat ole' Murphy to the punch...lol

What is your take, Dean.???..I see you down there lol


----------



## igpoe (Mar 16, 2012)

*safety*

Nobody needs to fear for their safety. Every person attending this GTG has the right and responsibility to address ANY unsafe action by ANY person.................period. Horseplay must be totally removed from any area containing saws. Excessive use of alcohol will be dealt with and everybody reading this knows what excessive means. We will be safe. We will be considerate and courteous. We will enjoy the saws and each others company. Everyone in attendance will be a friend of everyone else. Hope everyone agrees with this. I don't anticipate and have never seen a problem at a GTG.
Igpoe


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 16, 2012)

Carguy, sorry if i came across a bit rude. I just kinda took offence to the "hold my beer and watch this" comment. I used to drink heavily, and did some pretty dumb things while under the influence. Sober now, have not touched it since my duaghter was born 4 years ago. Again, I am sorry if I sounded hateful and rude. Now back to your regularly scheduled GTG chat...lol:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl #1 (Mar 16, 2012)

*Looks Like Fun*

Well Michael I am sorry that I can't make it. I had it on my calendar and then TCC changed the schedule and I have to teach that Saturday. I was looking forward to coming and bringing a few saws to run. Maybe next year...
Eddie


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 16, 2012)

Dean, you may not remeber, but the first time i was down there, you gave me a pioneer2270. That saw has sat under my bench since then, well she is going together as we speak...lol. Waiting on a P&C from chainsawr, this one had a boogered spark plug hole, that someone attempted(use that term loosely), to repair. Cleaned her up, replacing lines...should be a runner soon.


----------



## carguy (Mar 16, 2012)

Pioneer fan said:


> Carguy, sorry if i came across a bit rude. I just kinda took offence to the "hold my beer and watch this" comment. I used to drink heavily, and did some pretty dumb things while under the influence. Sober now, have not touched it since my duaghter was born 4 years ago. Again, I am sorry if I sounded hateful and rude. Now back to your regularly scheduled GTG chat...lol:hmm3grin2orange:



No offense taken, been there done that.


----------



## igpoe (Mar 17, 2012)

Pioneer fan said:


> Dean, you may not remeber, but the first time i was down there, you gave me a pioneer2270. That saw has sat under my bench since then, well she is going together as we speak...lol. Waiting on a P&C from chainsawr, this one had a boogered spark plug hole, that someone attempted(use that term loosely), to repair. Cleaned her up, replacing lines...should be a runner soon.



I'm hoping I can remember all the stuff I'm supposed to be hauling to this affair, like the top-handle bracket for a SXL.
Igpoe


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 17, 2012)

igpoe said:


> I'm hoping I can remember all the stuff I'm supposed to be hauling to this affair, like the top-handle bracket for a SXL.
> Igpoe



Dean, I got one from chainsawr, so please, save that one. Somewhere, someone else may need it. Could not stand the saw sitting on shelf, unusable...lol


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 17, 2012)

14 days and counting....the "mad dash" is in full swing here.


----------



## igpoe (Mar 17, 2012)

Sawmandave and I just got done scuffling with some saws all day. He traded me a Danarm 1-71SS and two nice Poulan 25s for a nice Poulan 61 I found on the bay last week. But we've spent most of the day starting old saws that haven't been run in years. Made a few vids you guys will wanna see, so I'll quit this and start loading
Igpoe


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 17, 2012)

Lucky dog...lol. I spent most of the day trying to get a Stihl FS44 running....Yeah, a string trimmer. Unfortunatly, it is THAT time of year again...lol


----------



## igpoe (Mar 17, 2012)

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3QfZwLM0reQ?version=3&feature=player_detailpage"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3QfZwLM0reQ?version=3&feature=player_detailpage" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="360"></object>

Sawmandaves' miniature bowsaw..................seems it would be really handy limbing.
Igpoe


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 17, 2012)

That does look like it would be handy for limbing. Dean, you may convince me yet , to run a bowsaw...lol


----------



## Roanoker494 (Mar 18, 2012)

The 2150 got here today and I installed the new fuel lines, recoil handle and cleaned it up. I don't think this saw has seen much use because it still has the white paper "inspected by" sticker on the bottom. 36cc of raw power and no chain brake, now that is living on the edge.......


----------



## igpoe (Mar 18, 2012)

Roanoker494 said:


> The 2150 got here today and I installed the new fuel lines, recoil handle and cleaned it up. I don't think this saw has seen much use because it still has the white paper "inspected by" sticker on the bottom. 36cc of raw power and no chain brake, now that is living on the edge.......



I think sometimes people buy them selves a chainsaw "just in case" they ever need one. And then when they need it, they forgot how to mix the gas or start the saw, so they get someone else to cut-up the fallen willow. Since that saw has "36cc of raw power", should we be taking out life insurance policies on 'ya? LOL
Igpoe


----------



## igpoe (Mar 18, 2012)

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/k9vOlDYL_24?version=3&feature=player_detailpage"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/k9vOlDYL_24?version=3&feature=player_detailpage" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="360"></object> David is starting his B. It has an unusual sound at idle. I'll load the cutting vid later
Dean


----------



## carguy (Mar 18, 2012)

Roanoker494 said:


> The 2150 got here today and I installed the new fuel lines, recoil handle and cleaned it up. I don't think this saw has seen much use because it still has the white paper "inspected by" sticker on the bottom. 36cc of raw power and no chain brake, now that is living on the edge.......



OK, if I can get my Husky 136 to run, we can have the 36cc race class. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 18, 2012)

carguy said:


> I can bring a stock Poulan Micro XXV to race against the Mini-Mac 35, that way we can run the gamut of all sizes. I don't have any real big saws but I have the low end covered.





Is this the same saw that you are looking for a check valve for? Not that it matters...lol


----------



## carguy (Mar 18, 2012)

Pioneer fan said:


> Is this the same saw that you are looking for a check valve for? Not that it matters...lol



No, I need the check valve for an actual Poulan XXV Micro, the problem with the 136 is that ethanol gas screwed up the carburator. I think that I screwed up the carb rebuild because it now will idle and run up through mid range but bogs at full throttle. It will actually cut in the mid range but it would put up much of a fight in a race.


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 18, 2012)

Carguy, I do have that check valve....and according to the tests i have found on here....it is good


----------



## carguy (Mar 18, 2012)

Pioneer fan said:


> Carguy, I do have that check valve....and according to the tests i have found on here....it is good



That's great, I appreciate it.


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 18, 2012)

No problem.... bring that saw to the GTG, we can put the valve in it there....i have a special tool to remove the clutch....should not take but a few minutes


----------



## carguy (Mar 18, 2012)

Pioneer fan said:


> No problem.... bring that saw to the GTG, we can put the valve in it there....i have a special tool to remove the clutch....should not take but a few minutes



Will do, thank you.


----------



## igpoe (Mar 18, 2012)

*B*

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QPUIWCiIktk?version=3&feature=player_detailpage"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QPUIWCiIktk?version=3&feature=player_detailpage" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="360"></object> David is making sure it's ready for the Zhee Tee Zhee.


----------



## igpoe (Mar 18, 2012)

*Xl-15*

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JMg1M6OHkAU?version=3&feature=player_detailpage"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JMg1M6OHkAU?version=3&feature=player_detailpage" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="360"></object> Just one more for the weekend..............


----------



## Roanoker494 (Mar 18, 2012)

Looking good there Dean, don't see many of those XL-15s around. My "weekend" starts tomorrow so I will be busy on the saws, after I go recharge the A/C on my sister's van Monday.


----------



## psuiewalsh (Mar 18, 2012)

Not much time for working on saws, but here are some last weekend pics

View attachment 229619
View attachment 229620
View attachment 229621


----------



## psuiewalsh (Mar 18, 2012)

This weekend pics. Long weekend.

View attachment 229624
View attachment 229625
View attachment 229626


----------



## igpoe (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice beams there...........couldn't tell the flavor of the wood, walnut or red oak maybe? What saw is that you're using?
Igpoe


----------



## psuiewalsh (Mar 18, 2012)

igpoe said:


> Nice beams there...........couldn't tell the flavor of the wood, walnut or red oak maybe? What saw is that you're using?
> Igpoe



We were playing with the setup as it was our first try to make some 6X7 for the barn repair. They are red oak. We have some that came out almost perfect and some that are still usuable. There is a 4X8 by 12' that is very clean. It is almost a shame to hold up a roof with it. We used an 066 mag for the slab mill and my 044 for the mini mill. The stump pic is my 064/BB


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 18, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;AIueGyvAuxM]http://youtu.be/AIueGyvAuxM[/video]


Homelite SXL-AO warming up


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 18, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;A9DpwPkEZlg]http://youtu.be/A9DpwPkEZlg[/video]


Mildly ported Mac PM-610.


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 18, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;qh-u9ehkFk8]http://youtu.be/qh-u9ehkFk8[/video]


Piped poulan 2150,( a.k.a wee beastie). 36cc's of fury. just throwing a few revs...lol


----------



## Roanoker494 (Mar 19, 2012)

Tinkered with my 2150 tonight and figured out I had the fuel lines wrong, I was trying to use the primer bulb return line as the pickup. Ran out of that tiny fuel line so I drilled the tank and installed standard 3/16 OD line, I use the 5/32 ID instead of the 1/8 and it fit the carb barb fine. Afterwards I filled the tank to check for leaks and test the fuel line config, everything looks like a go to fire it up tomorrow. Picked up a new 14" Poulan bar/chain combo (made by Oregon) at Wal-Mart for $15 but it came with a Oregon 91VJP chain, that is the one with two bumpers between each cutter. Tomorrow I plan to search out a 91VXL and maybe pop those carb limiters off.

EDIT:
In the past week I have received a aftermarket piston for the 365, another set of seals for the 2100, nos piston for my 372xp cylinder, full wrap handle for my SEZAO, found a new 30" Carlton bar for the 1020xp, picked up a spare piston for my Homelite 550 and bought a 100CC Echo CS-1001VL project saw off Ebay.


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 19, 2012)

View attachment 229777



Pioneer 2270, going back together. Got P&c today from chainsawr. Gotta "engineer " a primer for carb, should not be all that hard...lol


----------



## igpoe (Mar 19, 2012)

Pioneer fan said:


> View attachment 229777
> 
> 
> 
> Pioneer 2270, going back together. Got P&c today from chainsawr. Gotta "engineer " a primer for carb, should not be all that hard...lol



Got a little red primer bulb from true value...........goes to a weedeater I think and put it on a 3270S.


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 19, 2012)

igpoe said:


> Got a little red primer bulb from true value...........goes to a weedeater I think and put it on a 3270S.



Dean, you read my mind..lol


----------



## little possum (Mar 19, 2012)

Pioneer fan said:


> Pioneer 2270, going back together. Got P&c today from chainsawr. Gotta "engineer " a primer for carb, should not be all that hard...lol


Please let me know if you can rig a primer. Have 2 here a guy wants fixed back like original.


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 19, 2012)

little possum said:


> Please let me know if you can rig a primer. Have 2 here a guy wants fixed back like original.



Will do,LP. this thing has 3 lines, one from top of tank, one from lower side of tank, and on the goes to the intake, behind the reed valve. Gotta figure which one does what. The top one appears to be the "pickup" for the carb, as it had the remains of the filter attached. the other two, well those i gotta figure out

BTW, you attending this GTG?


----------



## little possum (Mar 19, 2012)

IDK, doesnt seem likely as of now. Supposed to be on mandatory Saturdays for 2 more weeks... Also picked up a side job.. And it needs to be done. 

Gonna hate missing out. But life is life. Also recooperating from the new tires on the truck... :taped:


----------



## igpoe (Mar 19, 2012)

little possum said:


> Please let me know if you can rig a primer. Have 2 here a guy wants fixed back like original.



I was serious, the cheapest primer, $2-$3 has two tiny plastic hose barbs in tthe back. It fits perfectly in the round hole for the primer on the S3270. The 1160 has a square space for the primer, so a little fab work with some stiff plastic would be called forView attachment 229779
View attachment 229780
View attachment 229781


Igpoe


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 19, 2012)

It fired on prime....needs a carb kit


----------



## Roanoker494 (Mar 19, 2012)

Got the 2150 ready to go






Installed the full wrap, new fuel line, line grommet and filter on the SEZAO. I planned to rebuild the carb but this one has a Walbro HDC and I have Tilly HU kits..... Still not running exactly right but I believe it just needs some tuning.


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 19, 2012)

Roanoker, It looks like we both are doing the "mad dash " to the finish....lol Thrashing to get saws up and running for the GTG


----------



## Roanoker494 (Mar 19, 2012)

Pioneer fan said:


> Roanoker, It looks like we both are doing the "mad dash " to the finish....lol Thrashing to get saws up and running for the GTG



I already have more running than I could even consider hauling, more just trying to get some older projects done. I have about a half dozen chains I need to spin but I am too lazy to count drivers....... I get about half way through counting 80 drivers and my ADHD tells me to go do something else....


----------



## little possum (Mar 20, 2012)

igpoe said:


> I was serious, the cheapest primer, $2-$3 has two tiny plastic hose barbs in tthe back. It fits perfectly in the round hole for the primer on the S3270. The 1160 has a square space for the primer, so a little fab work with some stiff plastic would be called for
> Igpoe


Yes sir. We had one rigged to make it work. But he wanted the original. I even offered a carb with a choke, for one, but he wanted the Pioneer primer. Even Pioneeguy600 laughed at me when I asked for advice  Oh well, you cant win them all


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 20, 2012)

little possum said:


> Yes sir. We had one rigged to make it work. But he wanted the original. I even offered a carb with a choke, for one, but he wanted the Pioneer primer. Even Pioneeguy600 laughed at me when I asked for advice  Oh well, you cant win them all





LP, i will be no help to you then. I don't care about originality, in this case, just functionality. Probably going to convert to a choke-type carb, anyway. And good luck finding the pioneer primer, as I have head none myself.


----------



## dinosaur50 (Mar 20, 2012)

*it will not be long now 12 days to go*

it will not be long now 12 days to go


----------



## Ambull (Mar 20, 2012)

Like your Super EZ with the full wrap, Roanoker!!!!!

I brought mine up to CuttinScott's for the NY GTG two weeks ago.

I am flirting with trying to go down to VA. It is an awful long ride, about 7 hours. If the weather looks good I might just show up.


----------



## Roanoker494 (Mar 20, 2012)

Ambull said:


> Like your Super EZ with the full wrap, Roanoker!!!!!
> 
> I brought mine up to CuttinScott's for the NY GTG two weeks ago.
> 
> I am flirting with trying to go down to VA. It is an awful long ride, about 7 hours. If the weather looks good I might just show up.



The theme of this GTG is "the more the merrier", so come on down. 

I have always wanted a full wrap on my SEZ and recently found this one on Ebay with all new hardware, probably paid to much for it but I wanted it. This little thing looks complete wicked with a full wrap.


----------



## igpoe (Mar 20, 2012)

Ambull said:


> Like your Super EZ with the full wrap, Roanoker!!!!!
> 
> I brought mine up to CuttinScott's for the NY GTG two weeks ago.
> 
> I am flirting with trying to go down to VA. It is an awful long ride, about 7 hours. If the weather looks good I might just show up.



Come on down..................bring some 'o dem giant saws with ya
Igpoe


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 20, 2012)

Is there going to be another GTG this year, after this one? I am asking because I have a couple that will not be ready for this one. 

I have started "mock up" and designing, on an intake for a MAc-7-55. Just in the very early stages, right now. It will be A custom piece, that will mount twin tilly HL's Thereby, eliminating that cluster#### mac called a carb. :msp_cursing: Like I said, very early stages...baby steps...lol.

Twin HL's should be more than capable of feeding this engine....i hope, and will give this thing some reliability. I have overhauled the power head. Internals are stout, right from the factory. So I hope this will actually work:hmm3grin2orange:

What say you all about that? lol


----------



## Roanoker494 (Mar 21, 2012)

Pioneer fan said:


> Is there going to be another GTG this year, after this one? I am asking because I have a couple that will not be ready for this one.
> 
> I have started "mock up" and designing, on an intake for a MAc-7-55. Just in the very early stages, right now. It will be A custom piece, that will mount twin tilly HL's Thereby, eliminating that cluster#### mac called a carb. :msp_cursing: Like I said, very early stages...baby steps...lol.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a plan to me but......... How about a intake to mount a Holley 750 double pumper??

I am back off the saws for this week because my sister's van has started overheating....... :angry2:
Went down today and found a crack in the drivers side radiator tank and the fan relay has also gone bad, likely the overheating from the fans not running is what cracked the tank and the relay failure is likely related to the accident. Another $132 out of my pocket....... :bang:


----------



## dinosaur50 (Mar 21, 2012)

*yes thier will be anouther gtg this year*

yes thier will be anouther gtg this year after this one it on aug 25


----------



## Ambull (Mar 21, 2012)

Roanoker494 said:


> The theme of this GTG is "the more the merrier", so come on down.
> 
> I have always wanted a full wrap on my SEZ and recently found this one on Ebay with all new hardware, probably paid to much for it but I wanted it. This little thing looks complete wicked with a full wrap.



Yes these saws rock with the full wrap. Here's mine:


----------



## igpoe (Mar 21, 2012)

Pioneer fan said:


> Is there going to be another GTG this year, after this one? I am asking because I have a couple that will not be ready for this one.
> 
> I have started "mock up" and designing, on an intake for a MAc-7-55. Just in the very early stages, right now. It will be A custom piece, that will mount twin tilly HL's Thereby, eliminating that cluster#### mac called a carb. :msp_cursing: Like I said, very early stages...baby steps...lol.
> 
> ...


 I'm hoping you can solve the pulse issue in spite of the rotary valve intake system. I've considered trying to mount Tilly float types, but never taken the time to actually experiment.
On another note, I'm hoping all you fellas will consider the Halifax Heritage Festival as a place to come and run some saws on May 5. April 21rst there's a show some of us are doing in Louisburg, NC and all are welcome there as well. Then there's Roanoker494s' show just south of Rocky Mt. Va. in June to consider. Campbell Co. Heritage Festival is in Aug. I'm fairly sure and ButnerNC is in Oct. There's others too that need saw guys.
Igpoe


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 21, 2012)

igpoe said:


> I'm hoping you can solve the pulse issue in spite of the rotary valve intake system. I've considered trying to mount Tilly float types, but never taken the time to actually experiment.
> On another note, I'm hoping all you fellas will consider the Halifax Heritage Festival as a place to come and run some saws on May 5. April 21rst there's a show some of us are doing in Louisburg, NC and all are welcome there as well. Then there's Roanoker494s' show just south of Rocky Mt. Va. in June to consider. Campbell Co. Heritage Festival is in Aug. I'm fairly sure and ButnerNC is in Oct. There's others too that need saw guys.
> Igpoe





Exactly the reason i posted that here, Dean, you thought of something, i had not.


----------



## igpoe (Mar 21, 2012)

Pioneer fan said:


> Exactly the reason i posted that here, Dean, you thought of something, i had not.



I may be able to scrounge-up a MD from a Mall 11 if you wanna give it a shot!

Why did McCulloch develop a diaphragm carb and then use a tranny that rotates 360 deg.? I don't get it


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 21, 2012)

igpoe said:


> I may be able to scrounge-up a MD from a Mall 11 if you wanna give it a shot!
> 
> Why did McCulloch develop a diaphragm carb and then use a tranny that rotates 360 deg.? I don't get it





Sure, i can try it....you would not happen to have a clutch would you? mine is corroded solid.


----------



## Roanoker494 (Mar 22, 2012)

Got a "little" something from the UPS man today..... Anyone know where I could find a complete recoil assembly?


----------



## dinosaur50 (Mar 22, 2012)

igpoe said:


> I may be able to scrounge-up a MD from a Mall 11 if you wanna give it a shot!
> 
> Why did McCulloch develop a diaphragm carb and then use a tranny that rotates 360 deg.? I don't get it



what a md form a mall 11


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 22, 2012)

dinosaur50 said:


> what a md form a mall 11



Dino50, Dean is referring to the carb. I am trying to adapt a "workable" carburetor onto a Mac7-55. And since thew powerhead stays level, a float carb may just work


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 22, 2012)

Got a choke type carb on the way for the 2270. got it to run with primer carb....but this thing is weird, in the way it primes the carb. So, in typical me fashion....out it goes, and in goes a carb i can work with. Function over Form....if it don't work, pitch it and find something that does...lol


----------



## 7oaks (Mar 22, 2012)

*Decision time for me.*

I need to decide which saws to bring. Definitely bringing the Contra S and a mystery Contra. Look at my Sig and suggest what you'd like to see. 07S? Hussy 285 CD? 1st year Contra? No more than 4 saws total. I'll arrive a day early and leave the day after if someone would like to go out for dinner or breakfast. Unique dining recommendations requested. I also need GPS specific address for location. See you there.


----------



## dinosaur50 (Mar 22, 2012)

7oaks said:


> I need to decide which saws to bring. Definitely bringing the Contra S and a mystery Contra. Look at my Sig and suggest what you'd like to see. 07S? Hussy 285 CD? 1st year Contra? No more than 4 saws total. I'll arrive a day early and leave the day after if someone would like to go out for dinner or breakfast. Unique dining recommendations requested. I also need GPS specific address for location. See you there.



1st year Contra or the 07S


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 22, 2012)

090, i have never seen one run in person......please...lol


----------



## dinosaur50 (Mar 23, 2012)

Pioneer fan said:


> 090, i have never seen one run in person......please...lol


 i know someone will bring a 090 all ready both dean and David have them and others i have one but it a part saw


----------



## watsonr (Mar 23, 2012)

I will be bringing mine so you can run it along side the Homelite 750.


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 23, 2012)

watsonr said:


> I will be bringing mine so you can run it along side the Homelite 750.




Thanks, I don't have any "big" saws to return the favor, but everything i have,(except the piped saw), is open for anyone to run.


----------



## igpoe (Mar 23, 2012)

7oaks said:


> I need to decide which saws to bring. Definitely bringing the Contra S and a mystery Contra. Look at my Sig and suggest what you'd like to see. 07S? Hussy 285 CD? 1st year Contra? No more than 4 saws total. I'll arrive a day early and leave the day after if someone would like to go out for dinner or breakfast. Unique dining recommendations requested. I also need GPS specific address for location. See you there.



Carl,
I cannot recommend your dining arrangements as it's not part of my stomping grounds, but others surely can.
The address for this event is: 10900 Nash Rd.
Chesterfield,Va. 23838 Earlier, Dinosaur50 posted a long list of overnight accommodations. Bring a gear-drive saw if you have one!
Dean


----------



## watsonr (Mar 23, 2012)

Anybody coming from the Ashville NC area or driving thru that area?


----------



## Roanoker494 (Mar 23, 2012)

watsonr said:


> Anybody coming from the Ashville NC area or driving thru that area?



67Mustang and the Possum boys are down that way but don't know if they are coming to the GTG.


----------



## dinosaur50 (Mar 23, 2012)

Roanoker494 said:


> 67Mustang and the Possum boys are down that way but don't know if they are coming to the GTG.



Possum boys are not coming dean would know on 67Mustang but last i hard he might come


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 23, 2012)

got the 2270 running with choke type carb. But, I broke a cardinal rule of old saws....vac testing. crank seals are toast. Oh well, this one may not make it to this GTG. Unless I find these seals quick and have time to install them and retest.


----------



## 7oaks (Mar 23, 2012)

*Thanks*



igpoe said:


> Carl,
> I cannot recommend your dining arrangements as it's not part of my stomping grounds, but others surely can.
> The address for this event is: 10900 Nash Rd.
> Chesterfield,Va. 23838 Earlier, Dinosaur50 posted a long list of overnight accommodations. Bring a gear-drive saw if you have one!
> Dean



Thanks Dean I just didn't want to search back through the thread to find the address. Sorry to say I don't have a gear drive and though it's on my want list have promised the misses I'll never buy another saw or even accept one for free. She says she doesn't want to deal with a bunch of saws if I die first. 

...Carl


----------



## little possum (Mar 24, 2012)

Thats up where them hill folk stay  There is a member up that way, but he stays pretty busy elsewhere these days..


----------



## watsonr (Mar 24, 2012)

Spent the entire day making saws ready......

Homelite 750 w/36" check
Super XL-925 check
Super XLAO check
Stihl 090 w/50" check
Mac 125 w/33" check
Dolmar 7900 check
Mac G-70 check
044 w/square grind

trading material
Box of Homelite XL12/AO parts. 

Things I'm not taking back home 
Homelite 240 tophandle
Skilsaw 1616 tophandle
Monkey Wards 2406 top handle

only 7 more days!:msp_smile:


----------



## dinosaur50 (Mar 25, 2012)

*only 6 more days!!*

only 6 more days!! :msp_smile: .


----------



## Rudedog (Mar 25, 2012)

watsonr said:


> Spent the entire day making saws ready......
> 
> Homelite 750 w/36" check
> Super XL-925 check
> ...



You have just reminded me how unprepared I am at the moment. Luckily, I have this upcoming Friday off work so maybe I can get my act together. The only saw I have ready is the S/D 166 cause I used it yesterday. I need to move my Stihl's out of the truck and load the one's I want to bring.


----------



## watsonr (Mar 25, 2012)

Rudedog said:


> You have just reminded me how unprepared I am at the moment. Luckily, I have this upcoming Friday off work so maybe I can get my act together. The only saw I have ready is the S/D 166 cause I used it yesterday. I need to move my Stihl's out of the truck and load the one's I want to bring.



Looking forward to seeing that 166..... maybe a race between the Marines and Navy are looking like a GO:cool2:


----------



## psuiewalsh (Mar 25, 2012)

Thats like 100ft of chain in one load. I plan on bringing my one saw due to logistical reasons and it will have to come in and leave dry. But at least I get to come.:msp_smile:

Does anyone coming happen to have a Mac 700 or parts. I need a good piston and rings for a project

View attachment 230709
View attachment 230710






watsonr said:


> Spent the entire day making saws ready......
> 
> Homelite 750 w/36" check
> Super XL-925 check
> ...


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 25, 2012)

psuiewalsh said:


> Thats like 100ft of chain in one load. I plan on bringing my one saw due to logistical reasons and it will have to come in and leave dry. But at least I get to come.:msp_smile:
> 
> Does anyone coming happen to have a Mac 700 or parts. I need a good piston and rings for a project
> 
> ...





Don't worry, there will be plenty for you to run..lol


----------



## Ambull (Mar 25, 2012)

watsonr said:


> Looking forward to seeing that 166..... maybe a race between the Marines and Navy are looking like a GO:cool2:



Well if I show up I promise to bring one of my Mac 125/101b's. I know for a fact it will walk all over a 166.


----------



## igpoe (Mar 25, 2012)

Stinkbait has been working on a Homey 900D for me and he says it runs strong for its' vintage. I'm not sure what that means but do we have the big wood to put it to the test? I don't know. Sawmandave is getting the wood together. It's already at the site, but just not set-up for easy cutting. What saw would commonly be considered as direct competition to a 900D? It's wearing 36" of 404.
Igpoe


----------



## dinosaur50 (Mar 25, 2012)

igpoe said:


> Stinkbait has been working on a Homey 900D for me and he says it runs strong for its' vintage. I'm not sure what that means but do we have the big wood to put it to the test? I don't know. Sawmandave is getting the wood together. It's already at the site, but just not set-up for easy cutting. What saw would commonly be considered as direct competition to a 900D? It's wearing 36" of 404.
> Igpoe



their ill be big wood at gtg i know Sawmandave told me their some 30 inch round pine that should be big enough 2 test it in


----------



## watsonr (Mar 25, 2012)

The 900D is 112cc and the same as the 750 for displacement..... the RPM aren't even close, that old Homelite is in a class by itself! I have a couple of them here but are not close to running..... well maybe I can get busy, it needs the fuel system redone and I do have the stuff here :msp_confused:

There will be plenty of saws to run for sure!


----------



## stinkbait (Mar 25, 2012)

*Igpoe's 900D - Got it running today*

[video=youtube;ED_Kw2svl48]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ED_Kw2svl48[/video]


----------



## dinosaur50 (Mar 26, 2012)

*very nice i cant wait 2 see it cut at gtg!!*



stinkbait said:


> [video=youtube;ED_Kw2svl48]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ED_Kw2svl48[/video]



:msp_biggrin:


----------



## dinosaur50 (Mar 27, 2012)

*see you all Saturday*

see you all Saturday


----------



## Roanoker494 (Mar 27, 2012)

Put the 365 back together today with a cheap piston I bought from a seller in Singapore, like $10.99 with free shipping cheap......... The piston actually turned out to be very nice and I was even able to use the oem wrist pin and clips. I had originally thought this one could have had an air leak but I later found the high side needle set at only 3/4 turn out, I now have it at 1.5 turns out and it is 4 stroking nicely. Unfortunately the cleaner I used caused some paint damage to the recoil and clutch covers, no more of that Blue Wolf cleaner for me.


----------



## 7oaks (Mar 28, 2012)

*Thanks dino*

Thanks dino for posting the hotels locally. I have my reservations at one of them. See you Saturday...Carl

PS...Anybody want to meet up for dinner Friday night let me know. I'll be staying in Chester.


----------



## igpoe (Mar 28, 2012)

*weather?*

David says we shouldn't be concerned so much about the forecast of passing storms as there are buildings similar to pole barns or open sheds that we and saws can duck into if needed. Just thought I'd throw that note into the mix.
Igpoe


----------



## dinosaur50 (Mar 28, 2012)

*good*



igpoe said:


> David says we shouldn't be concerned so much about the forecast of passing storms as there are buildings similar to pole barns or open sheds that we and saws can duck into if needed. Just thought I'd throw that note into the mix.
> Igpoe



good see you all Saturday


----------



## watsonr (Mar 28, 2012)

Supposed to be nice Saturday isn't it?


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 28, 2012)

LOL, my hands are numb from filing chains.....see you all saturday:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Mar 29, 2012)

Can't make it, too much stuff to do at home, rip one/drink one for Mikey...


----------



## watsonr (Mar 29, 2012)

Anybody coming down from Charlottesville area?:msp_biggrin:


----------



## igpoe (Mar 29, 2012)

Alright.............................
I'm loaded-up. I'm NOT changing my mind. I cannot take them all. I pick up the grub pm to morrow and ice. GF is fixin baked beans tonight. I'm cutting out of here at 6 am Sat.
Igpoe


----------



## dinosaur50 (Mar 29, 2012)

igpoe said:


> Alright.............................
> I'm loaded-up. I'm NOT changing my mind. I cannot take them all. I pick up the grub pm to morrow and ice. GF is fixin baked beans tonight. I'm cutting out of here at 6 am Sat.
> Igpoe



neet i will be at site buy 9 am see you sat day am


----------



## watsonr (Mar 29, 2012)

what time are we starting?


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 29, 2012)

I think my childcare has fallen through. So, I will probably be down late and leaving early. With a 19 month old in tow. 

Randy, if you can get Scooterbum to come he may come that way?


----------



## dinosaur50 (Mar 29, 2012)

*all try 2 be their buy 9 am we can all meet and buy 10 am will get saws going*



watsonr said:


> what time are we starting?



all try 2 be their buy 9 am we can all meet and buy 10 am will get saws going


----------



## little possum (Mar 30, 2012)

Hope yall have a great turnout, and a good day trying to get your saws started. Its something about roadtrips, that turn our saws into non-runners


----------



## dinosaur50 (Mar 30, 2012)

little possum said:


> Hope yall have a great turnout, and a good day trying to get your saws started. Its something about roadtrips, that turn our saws into non-runners


we all will miss the possum at gtg or i will any how thank you we will have great turnout


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 30, 2012)

One final test-fire, tonight after work, and in the truck they go. I even found a neat trick for the bogging MS170, that does not involve an adjustable carb. It seems to work on mine, i will share it with anyone interested at the GTG. SAWS. check. Fuel, check. bar lube, check. extra recoil rope......check lol


----------



## igpoe (Mar 30, 2012)

watsonr said:


> what time are we starting?



The official starting time is 10AM, but several will be there well before that.
Sawmandave has been very busy setting up the wood and making the on-site preparations, therefore too busy to post here.
He says to inform everyone there is a white tractor-trailer (International) with a low-boy trailer on one side of the driveway bearing the name J&J Logging. On the opposite side of the driveway is a homemade cardboard sign reading: GTG
Event is at: 10900 Nash Rd., Chesterfield, Va. 23838
Igpoe


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 30, 2012)

Loading everything up now. The pipe saw fired on third pull, so i think i finally got it dialed in. LOL, Don't expect alot of "WOW!" factor from it, but she should put on a show. 36cc's, and my first attempt at a true "race ported" saw, i feel lucky it runs at all


The MS170's bog issue reared it's ugly head again, so it will not be coming along. I either have to convert it to an adjustable carb, or get a couple jets from the dealer to dail it in


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 30, 2012)

Carguy, if you read this, I have your check valve in my toolbox. I will have it with me at the GTG. Just come up, and it is yours. I will be driving a Seafoam colored F-150. Big dude, (6ft4, over 300lbs), should bve easy to spot...lol


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hope everything goes well for you guys! Be safe, and have fun!


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 30, 2012)

Sorry I could not make it back, but the trip was hard to justify with not having any vacation time and gas at close to $4.00 a gallon.

Be sure to post up some pictures.


----------



## dinosaur50 (Mar 30, 2012)

*we will take pics and videos as wall*



Guido Salvage said:


> Sorry I could not make it back, but the trip was hard to justify with not having any vacation time and gas at close to $4.00 a gallon.
> 
> Be sure to post up some pictures.



we will take pics and videos as wall


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 30, 2012)

I would really lke to get my hands around the neck of the "engineer" at stihl, that decided it was a good idea to put this abortion of a carb on the MS170's. I mean, come on, NO mixture adjustments at all!!!!!:bang::bang: I can get it to idle great, and bog at W.O.T....if i tinker with the metering lever, it will rev clean, even 4-stroke slightly....but refuses to idle. SO off in search of an adjustable carb I go. lol Time to hit the search function....i know Brad had a thread awhile back on this


----------



## dinosaur50 (Mar 30, 2012)

procarbine2k1 said:


> Hope everything goes well for you guys! Be safe, and have fun!



thank you we will Be safe, and have lots of fun.


----------



## carguy (Mar 30, 2012)

Pioneer fan said:


> Carguy, if you read this, I have your check valve in my toolbox. I will have it with me at the GTG. Just come up, and it is yours. I will be driving a Seafoam colored F-150. Big dude, (6ft4, over 300lbs), should bve easy to spot...lol



Thank you, I will get up with you. My F-250 is brown and straw colored with a nice coat of pollen, no time to wash it with getting saws ready. See you in the AM.


----------



## Rudedog (Mar 30, 2012)

I should be rolling in around 1100-1200. Looking forward to this event.


----------



## Bill G (Mar 31, 2012)

Well it is now 3:15AM on Saturday. I sure hope some of you are on the road heading out. I wish you the best and I will say with complete honesty this is the one show I HAVE WANTED TO GO TO THE MOST./ I am sure all will have a good time. You ole VA boys need to venture east this summer and I can show you what the midwest boys have Have a great time in a few hours and *TAKE PICS/VIDEOS*


----------



## igpoe (Mar 31, 2012)

Bill G said:


> Well it is now 3:15AM on Saturday. I sure hope some of you are on the road heading out. I wish you the best and I will say with complete honesty this is the one show I HAVE WANTED TO GO TO THE MOST./ I am sure all will have a good time. You ole VA boys need to venture east this summer and I can show you what the midwest boys have Have a great time in a few hours and *TAKE PICS/VIDEOS*


 I've got my fingers crossed for several reasons, but am expecting good things today. For those who couldn't, maybe next time. For those I meet today, be prepared to tell me who you are more than once......................I ain't had nearly enough sleep!
Igpoe:msp_thumbsup:

Bill, get yo butt in de bed!


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 31, 2012)

Dean,

You guys be careful out there today. This will be the first Monument Avenue 10K I have missed since they started the race, I think we had around 1000 folks the first year, now there are 45,000 runners/walkers. Who knows if any of my saws would have run, but at least I could have covered the ground like I did at Rick's.

The good news is that my house in Richmond sold yesterday so that is one less headache I have.

Gary


----------



## dinosaur50 (Mar 31, 2012)

Guido Salvage said:


> Dean,
> 
> You guys be careful out there today. This will be the first Monument Avenue 10K I have missed since they started the race, I think we had around 1000 folks the first year, now there are 45,000 runners/walkers. Who knows if any of my saws would have run, but at least I could have covered the ground like I did at Rick's.
> 
> ...



will be careful out there today . will miss seeing you today.


----------



## Rudedog (Mar 31, 2012)

I got screwed up on some things this morning but I'm running out the door now. See you around 1330.


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Have fun everyone, the 19 month old has overruled my plans. Maybe next time.


----------



## watsonr (Mar 31, 2012)

*Were back!*

Video and photo's should start pouring in!
Keith Walsh with a G-70 gear drive running a 33" hard nose bar.
<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/KqbRjr_ENx0?feature=player_embedded" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Sawmandave with a bow saw. He is insane, had more saws than any man should have and most were old bows!
<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UYQPD9wk7Hg?version=3&feature=player_detailpage"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UYQPD9wk7Hg?version=3&feature=player_detailpage" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="360"></object>
Johnny (Roanoker494) and PioneerFan in a Poulan 2150 race. The piped saw was a hoot...straight drive, no clutch!
<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/cJxa-AjHReY?feature=player_embedded" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
Igpoe (Dean), Sawmandave and Dinousaur50 went all out!
<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/E7-inKYc4V0?feature=player_embedded" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Rudedog and the 610EVL twin





Keith Walsh running the 750, I think he drove 4 1/2 hours to come!


----------



## watsonr (Mar 31, 2012)

Dean sitting in the middle. 7oaks in the back with the beard. 




Another big bow saw!




I'm not very good with names, this is ...ah, you know who.




Big older Stihl bow saw, seems the bow saws ruled today!




Great location and weather turned out perfect!





Thanks to all the guys for coming, great food, and GREAT HOSTS!! It was a blast, thanks. Put faces to names and had a good time! No GTG is not complete without the attack dog to guard the saws!





And a bunch of 2-man saws


----------



## dinosaur50 (Mar 31, 2012)

*it was a great time*

it was a great time aug 25 at same place will be anouther gtg


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Unidentified man is Ernie H.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 31, 2012)

watsonr said:


> I'm not very good with names, this is ...ah, you know who.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Randy,

The fellow with the beard is Ernie Harris from up in Louisa, he is one of David's saw buddies.

These sort of pictures make me wish I was still back in Virginia.

Gary


----------



## watsonr (Mar 31, 2012)

I think this was from Deans saw, NOW THESE ARE CHIPS!!






The famous Dolmar 166 ran by carguy, owned by Rudedog.





I'm sure someone will post a pic of the 372XPW that Paul (Carguy) brought, it was ported by Terry Landrum and was SICK!!! Was without a doubt the fasted small saw (under 100cc) in the lot! I will say the 750 put a whooping on some saws.....

But I think the SP125 brought by Dean was faster although they were never ran side by side... I think? I don't remember... we ran so many saws my hands are still tingling, ears ringing and can't wait for another GTG!


----------



## watsonr (Mar 31, 2012)

Guido Salvage said:


> Randy,
> 
> The fellow with the beard is Ernie Harris from up in Louisa, he is one of David's saw buddies.
> 
> ...



Thank you... he was a great guy! Wished we could have made it a two day'er... I could have drank beers with these guys until the sun came up!


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 31, 2012)

Hate I missed it being inside a 96" pipe today doing some weld repairs.

Looks like there was plenty of wood and people to meet there.


----------



## psuiewalsh (Mar 31, 2012)

I would like to thank the great hosts and new friends. My family and I did enjoy your event very much. We did make it home a little over 4.5 hours later (no thanks to I-95). Too bad we were not able to stay for the later arrivals but it was a blast for the time that we were there.

Keith


----------



## dinosaur50 (Mar 31, 2012)

psuiewalsh said:


> I would like to thank the great hosts and new friends. My family and I did enjoy your event very much. We did make it home a little over 4.5 hours later (no thanks to I-95). Too bad we were not able to stay for the later arrivals but it was a blast for the time that we were there.
> 
> Keith



thank you for coming i hope you can come back Aug 25 for the summer Central Va./Dinosaur50 GTG 2012


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 31, 2012)

Just got home..lol. I would venture to say that carguy's 372 was THE fastest saw there.....at least in the size wood we had. That husky was a flat out beast. And many thanks to Watsonr, Igpoe, Carguy, Psuiewalsh, and...well i don't think i caught the guy with all the mac 2-mans' name, for letting this rookie run some BIG saws. I need to find an sp-125 now....think i am hooked...lol. 

That 372 that Carguy had....we know it's secret now....lol. Tachs 14,100 unloaded.....and 13,200 in the cut...a 900 rpm drop.


----------



## psuiewalsh (Mar 31, 2012)

dinosaur50 said:


> thank you for coming i hope you can come back Aug 25 for the summer Central Va./Dinosaur50 GTG 2012



I would love to but we will have our 2nd little one around by then so it will not be in the cards.


----------



## psuiewalsh (Mar 31, 2012)

Pioneer fan said:


> Just got home..lol. I would venture to say that carguy's 372 was THE fastest saw there.....at least in the size wood we had. That husky was a flat out beast. And many thanks to Watsonr, Igpoe, and...well i don't think i caught the guy with all the mac 2-mans' name, for letting this rookie run some BIG saws. I need to find an sp-125 now....think i am hooked...lol.
> 
> That 372 that Carguy had....we know it's secret now....lol. Tachs 14,100 unloaded.....and 13,200 in the cut...a 900 rpm drop.



As Randy said earlier we knew it (372) was special even before we got to try it in our own hands. It had a very distinctive sound to it.


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 31, 2012)

psuiewalsh said:


> As Randy said earlier we knew it (372) was special even before we got to try it in our own hands. It had a very distinctive sound to it.





That it did.


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 31, 2012)

I must also say thanks to all, for the comments and suggestions on the pipe saw i built. Thanks guys, it really means alot to me that you were impressed by it.  Sorry Sawmandave, it quit on you, I don't know what happened, and have not tried to refire it. i guess it goes back on the bench to figure it out


----------



## igpoe (Mar 31, 2012)

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/3f5slbGfdgI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
Dean


----------



## psuiewalsh (Mar 31, 2012)

igpoe said:


> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/3f5slbGfdgI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> Dean



To be fair to Randy that was the faster end of the log. He was nice and ran his smaller saw against mine. Otherwise I would have been spitting out his chips.


----------



## igpoe (Mar 31, 2012)

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/ZG6eOXbmsJY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
Not the same vid!
Igpoe


----------



## Pioneer fan (Mar 31, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;v5J5UaJvCNM]http://youtu.be/v5J5UaJvCNM[/video]


Sawmandave's kb7 It seemed that none of the "big dogs" wanted to run quite right today. The air was kinda weird today.


----------



## Roanoker494 (Mar 31, 2012)

Got home 20-30 minutes ago and I will post a bunch of pictures once they upload to Photobucket. I learned that a PM1000 is not a good noodling saw, gets all plugged up real quick, and you should not use your bare hand to help free the chain...... Turns out the chain on that saw is extremely sharp and does not care weather it is cutting wood or a finger.........

EDIT:
311 mile round trip for me


----------



## Roanoker494 (Apr 1, 2012)

Someone here order some pictures?? They are in no particular order. 

2012 GTG pictures by Roanoker494 - Photobucket


----------



## Bill G (Apr 1, 2012)

Roanoker494 said:


> ...............311 mile round trip for me



At least you had fun. I drove those miles today only to come home without any saws


----------



## thomas1 (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks for the pics, guys. Looks like a lot of fun. I wish I could have made it.


----------



## igpoe (Apr 1, 2012)

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/upskhRDa-sE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## igpoe (Apr 1, 2012)

John149 said:


> I would love to make the drive out there but the 2100 mile round trip is a bit daunting. It would be nice to come out but by the time I get there all the good saws in VA would be is Saskatchewan.



Someone has given you the wrong impression John. We have so many good saws in Virginia we wouldn't miss the ones gone to Saskatchewan! You haven't even heard of our best ones.
Igpoe


----------



## thomas1 (Apr 1, 2012)

Dean,

That's the same spammer that has been running wild on AS for a while.


----------



## watsonr (Apr 1, 2012)

Bunch of nice pictures Johnny!! 

Don't know about the rest of the guys, but I'm paying today. Dehydrated big time, couldn't stop running all the good saws to have a water. My fingers and hands are flat tore up! All the starter ropes I pulled against big compression and the ones ripped out of my hands and of course the one's we pulled and pulled and pulled!!!:hmm3grin2orange:

The two Contra's brought by 7oaks (Carl I'm pretty sure) where just plain beautiful! The super was running really nice.

The Dolmar 166 was a thing of beauty, smooth cutting was an understatement, I see now why Lee likes them so much! And that 090AV that Rudedog brought:msp_ohmy: wow.

There were so many saws.... Stinkbait's PM800 and the 900D. The 800 was something else, I got's to have one of them!:msp_razz:


----------



## igpoe (Apr 1, 2012)

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/DLOgBkffZak" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

I learned a lot about what it takes to plan and make a GTG happen and I don't think we did too bad for our first real attempt. Sawmandave did all of the hands-on work at the site, no small matter.......................top shelf job David. Dinosaur50 provides 99% of our inspiration and a good bit of our enthusiasm as y'all saw. Thanks, Michael. And of course, our heart-felt thanks to the folks who allowed us the use of their property. As the last of us were leaving, a big storm blew up complete with hail so bad we couldn't see how to drive away, so we waited it out only to find the port-a-john had blown over and one of the sheds was collapsed!. Musta been a small twist in that one!
Thanks to all of you who came. Onward now to hopefully bigger and even better GTGs.
Igpoe


----------



## dinosaur50 (Apr 1, 2012)

igpoe said:


> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/DLOgBkffZak" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> I learned a lot about what it takes to plan and make a GTG happen and I don't think we did too bad for our first real attempt. Sawmandave did all of the hands-on work at the site, no small matter.......................top shelf job David. Dinosaur50 provides 99% of our inspiration and a good bit of our enthusiasm as y'all saw. Thanks, Michael. And of course, our heart-felt thanks to the folks who allowed us the use of their property. As the last of us were leaving, a big storm blew up complete with hail so bad we couldn't see how to drive away, so we waited it out only to find the port-a-john had blown over and one of the sheds was collapsed!. Musta been a small twist in that one!
> Thanks to all of you who came. Onward now to hopefully bigger and even better GTGs.
> Igpoe



thank you Igpoe but David and you get just as much as me i hope every one plans on making Aug 25 gtg as wall will try 2 make that one bigger and better if any one has ides plz share them we are alsawy open 2 ides


----------



## Pioneer fan (Apr 1, 2012)

watsonr said:


> Bunch of nice pictures Johnny!!
> 
> Don't know about the rest of the guys, but I'm paying today. Dehydrated big time, couldn't stop running all the good saws to have a water. My fingers and hands are flat tore up! All the starter ropes I pulled against big compression and the ones ripped out of my hands and of course the one's we pulled and pulled and pulled!!!:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> ...





Managed to drink enough to fight off the dehydration....but you are right...my hands ache...lol I learned something else...i need to find an Echo 610, that was the smoothest, most vibration-free saw I have ever ran.


----------



## Pioneer fan (Apr 1, 2012)

The "Frustration" award would have to go to Sawmandave...especially earlier in the day. Nothing wanted to run right, but he finally prevailed..lol


I only saw one failure...that was Carguy's jonesered. That was something i had never seen before, it ripped the spur sprocket off the clutch drum. Carguy, if you get a picture of that, please post it.


----------



## Rudedog (Apr 1, 2012)

watsonr said:


> The Dolmar 166 was a thing of beauty, smooth cutting was an understatement, I see now why Lee likes them so much! And that 090AV that Rudedog brought:msp_ohmy: wow.



I had a good time too. Wish I had arrived on time instead of being the last to arrive. Always nice to put names with faces. I don't think I don't think I'll ever see that many two man saws in my life again. So I ended up being the last one to leave with Sawman Dave and Carguy/Paul. Had the pleasure of waiting out the monster hail storm that lasted 5 minutes. Thought it was going to blow out my truck windows. Then we went to town for a couple of beers and pizza at Gino's. I need to send a special thanks to watsonr/Randy, 7oaks/Carl and Sawman Dave for helping me with that 090. That fuel issue has bothered me for the better part of a year and it should be an easier fix than I thought it would be.


----------



## carguy (Apr 1, 2012)

A huge THANK YOU is in order to David and Dean for organizing a most excellent GTG, Michael's enthusiasm also no doubt added something. As is obvious from the photos, Dave had a great setup of plenty of all wood sizes and Dean had the food well covered. What is not so obvious but took plenty of effort was all the planning that Dean and Dave accomplished to make this all happen. A lot of us had not previously met, but everyone hit it off like old friends because everyone was friendly and helpful. It was great to see everyone encouraging each other to try out their saws. It was fun to be able to run so many different saws. I expected a lot from the big Macs and Homies and they delivered. The saw that amazed me the most was the 2 cylinder Echo which both Dave, aka SAWMANDAVE and Randy aka RUDEDOG each brought along. That saw was sooo smooth that it about needs a tach to let you know that it is running, amazing, I have got to find one. I have not yet unpacked the truck and I am already looking forward to the next GTG.


----------



## dinosaur50 (Apr 1, 2012)

Pioneer fan said:


> Just got home..lol. I would venture to say that carguy's 372 was THE fastest saw there.....at least in the size wood we had. That husky was a flat out beast. And many thanks to Watsonr, Igpoe, Carguy, Psuiewalsh, and...well i don't think i caught the guy with all the mac 2-mans' name, for letting this rookie run some BIG saws. I need to find an sp-125 now....think i am hooked...lol.
> 
> That 372 that Carguy had....we know it's secret now....lol. Tachs 14,100 unloaded.....and 13,200 in the cut...a 900 rpm drop.



the guy with all the mac 2-mans' name was Chris i think that what he said it was


----------



## igpoe (Apr 1, 2012)

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/_UgAG5X32TI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## igpoe (Apr 1, 2012)

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Gbt5wpg8tXw" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## igpoe (Apr 1, 2012)

*echo 610 twin*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ATTN-COLLEC...813854778?pt=US_Chainsaws&hash=item27c54c943a
You said you wanted one, (you know who you are) here it is, get out your Paypal acct.
Igpoe


----------



## watsonr (Apr 1, 2012)

igpoe said:


> ATTN: COLLECTORS-RARE CST610EVL ECHO TWIN CYLINDER CHAINSAW | eBay
> You said you wanted one, (you know who you are) here it is, get out your Paypal acct.
> Igpoe



Be careful, that one has a broken case.


----------



## Roanoker494 (Apr 1, 2012)

igpoe said:


> ATTN: COLLECTORS-RARE CST610EVL ECHO TWIN CYLINDER CHAINSAW | eBay
> You said you wanted one, (you know who you are) here it is, get out your Paypal acct.
> Igpoe





watsonr said:


> Be careful, that one has a broken case.



That one has been talked about a lot on the Ebay/CL thread, seems the seller is trying to downplay the severity of the broken case. 



I finally went and unloaded the car, I am very proud of myself because I left here with 17 saws and returned with only 18.


----------



## Pioneer fan (Apr 1, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;9ID5ZqvaoPw]http://youtu.be/9ID5ZqvaoPw[/video]

Did not catch the owner's name.


----------



## Pioneer fan (Apr 1, 2012)

*here come the videos*

[video=youtube_share;BA_ATG1rm8Y]http://youtu.be/BA_ATG1rm8Y[/video]


----------



## Pioneer fan (Apr 1, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;WbKf7tRL968]http://youtu.be/WbKf7tRL968[/video]


----------



## Pioneer fan (Apr 1, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;4x40dxU4ueY]http://youtu.be/4x40dxU4ueY[/video]


This is the saw, that left those gigantic chips that had everyone talking


----------



## Pioneer fan (Apr 1, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;1kA12vkH4c8]http://youtu.be/1kA12vkH4c8[/video]


Without a doubt, one of, if not the smoothest saw i have ever ran.


----------



## Pioneer fan (Apr 1, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;5PxTuuHDf2Q]http://youtu.be/5PxTuuHDf2Q[/video]

My dad's old P20. this was a one saw plan for over 5 years....never missed a beat.


----------



## Pioneer fan (Apr 1, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;6y2qH716kck]http://youtu.be/6y2qH716kck[/video]


36cc's, running 3/8lp chain. not blisteringly fast...but a definite attention-getter..lol.


----------



## Pioneer fan (Apr 1, 2012)

View attachment 231765
View attachment 231766


----------



## Pioneer fan (Apr 1, 2012)

LOL, not sure if Watsonr's expression in that photo is "WOW!" or "WHY?"


That pipe saw's official codename is P.A.T pm me for details. well i guess i can say it here, if not i will delete it. P.A.T stands for Polishing A Turd


----------



## watsonr (Apr 1, 2012)

It was more like...that's crazy and will probably kick butt!


----------



## Pioneer fan (Apr 1, 2012)

there is another one in the works....shhhhh. :msp_sneaky: Build thread coming soon. i can say this, it wont be a "plastic" poulan lol


----------



## dinosaur50 (Apr 2, 2012)

Pioneer fan said:


> there is another one in the works....shhhhh. :msp_sneaky: Build thread coming soon. i can say this, it wont be a "plastic" poulan lol



yup i know what it is 2 a poulan 3400 i know because i give Pioneer fan that saw and a few others after gtg we came 2 my house and trade saws


----------



## Pioneer fan (Apr 2, 2012)

BAH!!!! well the secret is out. lol :hmm3grin2orange: Yep, the next pipe saw will be a 3400 poulan. This time, i am not playing....lol:msp_scared:


----------



## Roanoker494 (Apr 2, 2012)

I have often wondered just what kind of power could be squeezed out of a 3400, this will be interesting to say the least. 

Just filled the car back up today and I got 36mpg on the trip. Who else can report that?!


EDIT:
I have a thick ring 3800 top end here if you want to kick it up a notch...... It has some intake side scoring but the compression was still 125-130. I also have a 4000 high top filter cover and filter that I could be talked out of.


----------



## little possum (Apr 2, 2012)

Roanoker494 said:


> Just filled the car back up today and I got 36mpg on the trip. Who else can report that?!


Im getting 12... :msp_wub: That is a big factor in making GTGs.


----------



## Roanoker494 (Apr 2, 2012)

little possum said:


> Im getting 12... :msp_wub: That is a big factor in making GTGs.



That is about what I would have gotten if I drove the Jeep and pulled the trailer, that is why the Jeep stayed at home this time. I had to leave a few saws at home but it was worth it.


----------



## Pioneer fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Roanoker494 said:


> I have often wondered just what kind of power could be squeezed out of a 3400, this will be interesting to say the least.
> 
> Just filled the car back up today and I got 36mpg on the trip. Who else can report that?!
> 
> ...




Thanks johnny....i want to see what can be gotten from a "stock bore" saw. i have a copy of Gordan Jennings...and Gordon Blair's book right here....let's see what happens. Oh yeah..this will be another "homemade" pipe...so expect the frankenstein look to continue..lol


EDIT: well if I can squeeze the same percentage out of this 3400, that i managed to get from the 2150...it should be pretty serious....i hope. 

I still have not done a "postmortem" on the 2150 yet......Sawmandave finally convinced me to let him run it, and ..of course...it dies halfway through the cut...have not gotten it to refire yet.....really have not tried either. Not saying He did anything to it...far from it, just was hoping to get an honest opinion of it's performance....and it pukes...lol

You know, roanoker...it did that when we ran the piped vs. stock run..., but it refired immediately....hmmmm


----------



## psuiewalsh (Apr 2, 2012)

Roanoker494 said:


> I have often wondered just what kind of power could be squeezed out of a 3400, this will be interesting to say the least.
> 
> Just filled the car back up today and I got 36mpg on the trip. Who else can report that?!
> 
> ...



We came close pulling down 27 at 70mph


----------



## Roanoker494 (Apr 2, 2012)

First thing that hits me in mind on your 2150 is the coil, it did get pretty darn hot there a couple times. That saw gave a whole different meaning to "smoking hot saw"......... Bet it bent a valve when it sucked my stock 2150 through the intake.........


----------



## Pioneer fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Roanoker494 said:


> First thing that hits me in mind on your 2150 is the coil, it did get pretty darn hot there a couple times. That saw gave a whole different meaning to "smoking hot saw"......... Bet it bent a valve when it sucked my stock 2150 through the intake.........




:hmm3grin2orange: LOL. yeah, she did get pretty toasty on that 3 cut run. The paint on the pipe was boiling like water, (well you saw that). I will figure it out...sometime. She still feels like she has great compression, so i hope it is something external. But it would be pretty cheap to fix if it roasted a piston.

And you are right, Roanoker, from the operator position, i can't tell which one is louder....the pipe...or the intake roar...lol


----------



## Pioneer fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Check out the Summer GTG thread for build pics on the 3400. IT IS ON!!!!!! 

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/197559.htm


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 2, 2012)

Pioneer fan said:


> Check out the Summer GTG thread for build pics on the 3400. IT IS ON!!!!!!



I have one in a box that I bought new in around 1983 that I tore down over 2 years ago and never got back to. Want to put it together?


----------



## apse (Apr 3, 2012)

Just got a chance to look through the videos and pictures. Nice to see all of the old saws out...Looks like the weather was good and a good time was had by all.
Thanks for sharing the pics and vids!

Brian


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Apr 3, 2012)

Glad you guys had a good time... looks like a lot of fun was had. Sorry I couldnt make it Michael, maybe one of these days...


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Apr 4, 2012)

I wanna see pics/vid of Carl's Contra...


----------



## igpoe (Apr 4, 2012)

*Carl Contra*

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/r40i-FbmuTY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Ask and it shall be given you...........................................


----------



## Pioneer fan (Apr 4, 2012)

Well, i pulled the pipe saw down...expecting to see a toasted piston. Nope, everything looks great, out it back together, and it fired up. May have had coil heat issues, i really don't know....i have a spare coil, and it will be in the toolbox at the next GTG...lol


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Apr 5, 2012)

What happened there Carl, was your zipper down?


----------



## dinosaur50 (Apr 5, 2012)

Guido Salvage said:


> Randy,
> 
> The fellow with the beard is Ernie Harris from up in Louisa, he is one of David's saw buddies.
> 
> ...


Ernie Harris is one of my
saw buddies as wall


----------



## sawmandave (Apr 5, 2012)

igpoe said:


> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/DLOgBkffZak" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> I learned a lot about what it takes to plan and make a GTG happen and I don't think we did too bad for our first real attempt. Sawmandave did all of the hands-on work at the site, no small matter.......................top shelf job David. Dinosaur50 provides 99% of our inspiration and a good bit of our enthusiasm as y'all saw. Thanks, Michael. And of course, our heart-felt thanks to the folks who allowed us the use of their property. As the last of us were leaving, a big storm blew up complete with hail so bad we couldn't see how to drive away, so we waited it out only to find the port-a-john had blown over and one of the sheds was collapsed!. Musta been a small twist in that one!
> Thanks to all of you who came. Onward now to hopefully bigger and even better GTGs.
> Igpoe



Thank's everybody who came to the gtg i had a grrreat time , it was a lot of work but well worth it , i tried to get good wood for everybody to cut on nice and green. the people i met were awsome. I got to run some cool saws , i am glad my long time friend ernie came down , we have collected saws for some 15 years now. ernie collects saws, tractors, and lots of everything else (RUST)..but they broke the mold when ernie came around . I hope to have another gtg next year , ernie told me he would like to have it at his house next year. we will keep everybody posted. the storm that hit us late in the day was real bad but we made it . I hope everybody made it home ok, thanks to everybody again... david :cool2:


----------



## Pioneer fan (Apr 6, 2012)

sawmandave said:


> Thank's everybody who came to the gtg i had a grrreat time , it was a lot of work but well worth it , i tried to get good wood for everybody to cut on nice and green. the people i met were awsome. I got to run some cool saws , i am glad my long time friend ernie came down , we have collected saws for some 15 years now. ernie collects saws, tractors, and lots of everything else (RUST)..but they broke the mold when ernie came around . I hope to have another gtg next year , ernie told me he would like to have it at his house next year. we will keep everybody posted. the storm that hit us late in the day was real bad but we made it . I hope everybody made it home ok, thanks to everybody again... david :cool2:




Sawmandave, keep us posted. I had a Great time Last Saturday, Met a bunch of great people. Sorry my pipe saw died on you, looked like you were having fun with it.:bang:. Until next time....


----------



## 7oaks (Apr 6, 2012)

igpoe said:


> Ask and it shall be given you...........................................



Ah Dean - you would have to post that one wouldn't you. 

Now Mikey...The plastic bonnet kept popping off and knocking the spark plug wire loose. All because that darn S is just so powerful...


----------



## igpoe (Apr 7, 2012)

Sorry about that Carl.............I had another that you took of me with the saw, but it was only about 4 seconds of your right foot!
Dean


----------



## igpoe (Apr 7, 2012)

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/zQIPeWW5NC0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
Another of Ernie with his 71A


----------



## igpoe (Apr 7, 2012)

ECHO CST-610 EVL RARE TWIN CYLINDER CHAINSAW PRISTINE CONDITION! ORIGINAL OWNER | eBay
Nevermind that cheap. busted-up saw........................... here's a nice one real cheap.
Dean


----------



## Roanoker494 (Apr 7, 2012)

igpoe said:


> ECHO CST-610 EVL RARE TWIN CYLINDER CHAINSAW PRISTINE CONDITION! ORIGINAL OWNER | eBay
> Nevermind that cheap. busted-up saw........................... here's a nice one real cheap.
> Dean



That is a mighty nice saw and I threw a $300 bid on it when it was first listed, more just so say that I had bid.......

Loan me $1250, or should I say give me because I have no plans to pay it back, and I will let you run it........:smile2:


----------



## igpoe (Apr 7, 2012)

I hope Rudedog or Sawmandave will get it. I've got these high-tech 50s' models driving me nutz!
Dean


----------



## Pioneer fan (Apr 7, 2012)

Vac-tested the PL-5A, i got from Dino50....the flywheel side crankcase half is leaking....not at the seal...through the actual case.....Nice

The 3400 is completely torn down...awaiting bearings and seals. Once those are in, the fun begins.


----------



## ChrisBiker (Apr 8, 2012)

*Gtg*

Hi guys thanks for the good time, looking forward to martianville at the end of the mouth.View attachment 232765


----------



## 7oaks (Apr 9, 2012)

ChrisBiker said:


> Hi guys thanks for the good time, looking forward to martianville at the end of the mouth.View attachment 232765



Chris...Was that you with all the big good running 2man Macs? Welcome to AS.


----------



## igpoe (Apr 10, 2012)

ChrisBiker said:


> Hi guys thanks for the good time, looking forward to martianville at the end of the mouth.View attachment 232765



Is there something going on in Martinsville at the end of this month?

P.S. Welcome to the forum Chris


----------



## watsonr (Apr 10, 2012)

Alright guys, need help. I vacuum tested some saws a day or so before the GTG and now I can't find my pump. I'm not one to loose stuff or forget where it was placed last..... however, I can't find it and am wondering if it ended up in a box of swap meet parts that was collectively set in a pile with the others. It was a Stihl pump, all silver color and has a rubber hose stuck in the end with a brass fitting.

Figured I'd try here?


----------



## igpoe (Apr 10, 2012)

watsonr said:


> Alright guys, need help. I vacuum tested some saws a day or so before the GTG and now I can't find my pump. I'm not one to loose stuff or forget where it was placed last..... however, I can't find it and am wondering if it ended up in a box of swap meet parts that was collectively set in a pile with the others. It was a Stihl pump, all silver color and has a rubber hose stuck in the end with a brass fitting.
> 
> Figured I'd try here?



I looked at that stuff a few times as the pile was growing. I never noticed anything like your pump description. You'll run across it someplace when you aren't looking for it.
Dean


----------



## igpoe (Apr 10, 2012)

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices
$865 w/4.5 days left......................reserve not met! YIKES!
Igpoe:censored:


----------



## Pioneer fan (Apr 11, 2012)

I figured my U4G out...finally. After rebuilding carb, twice, it still ran like a dog. Curiousity took over, and I swapped the "stock" cylinder back on. I must have gotten something wrong, becuase it seems to run fine now. Either that, or this PP carb, had no idea how to handle the increased compression, and flow of the other cylinder. Stock cylinder, fresh rings, compression is now back down to 115 lbs, and it runs great, so that is how it will stay. Guess this cylinder will go on the Lombard project, as it now sports a tilly HL, we will see what it does there.


----------



## igpoe (Apr 11, 2012)

*Everybody!!!!!!!!*

Every single one of you is hereby invited to attend the Halifax Co. Heritage and Antique Machinery Festival to be held on May 5 behind South Boston, Va. Speedway in our fairgrounds. http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/98366.htm should be the link to it. I just talked to the boss today and he says we'll have a tractor-trailer load of assorted sized wood at our disposal. That is a lot! The Fest has it's own website of course. Just drop me a line if you can come so I'll plan correctly. 
Dean


----------



## ChrisBiker (Apr 11, 2012)

*yep*



7oaks said:


> Chris...Was that you with all the big good running 2man Macs? Welcome to AS.



Yep in the flesh.


----------



## watsonr (Apr 11, 2012)

Glad you came to the GTG, have soom MAC rep!!
:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Pioneer fan (Apr 11, 2012)

I hit Chris with some Rep also. Anyone with that many mac 2-man's, that run that well, deserves Rep


----------



## little possum (Apr 12, 2012)

Whoops, I hit him with some rep, and maxed out his Novas.


----------



## igpoe (Apr 12, 2012)

watsonr said:


> Glad you came to the GTG, have soom MAC rep!!
> :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



We're all glad both of you came. Hope to see both of you on the 5th.


----------

